# airmiles junkies unite!



## ado121

hello fellow airmiles junkies!

just wanted to boast that I spend $138 at safeway today and rec'd 440 airmiles. yippee! 

just this month alone (may) i have earned 1359 airmiles at safeway! 

gotta love that....

i am saving for 2 adult 5 day disneyland passes and 3 child 5 day disneyland passes.

what are you saving for? 
whats your best deal at airmiles?


----------



## weewuvvdisney

Wow, we don't get offers like that here in Quebec.  The only grocery store that I can think of that gives Airmiles is IGA.  They give for total purchase price and sometimes have bonus airmiles where you have to buy certain items.  Usually they are not something that we need.   

We had saved our miles for a while and used it for return airfare to Orlando and three x five day adult passes for DW.  Time to start accumulating again........


----------



## damo

I don't find the grocery store to give us that many points here in Ontario either.


----------



## brighteyes

I live in Kitchener, and the airmiles here are really crappy I find. The only place that really offers them for where I shop and that is not often is the liquor store.  Guess if I want to get more air miles I better start drinking more.


----------



## cab0899

I've earned 20,000 airmiles since September
I can usually get 400-500 each week at Safeway. I love Safeway


----------



## ado121

cab0899 said:


> I've earned 20,000 airmiles since September
> I can usually get 400-500 each week at Safeway. I love Safeway



wow. you are good! tell me your secrets. where do you live? i got 440 today and i thought that was good.


----------



## aristocat65

I used to be an airmiles junkie too, but I found their cancellation policies (or lack thereof) on airline tickets too severe.  Now we stick to the actual airline miles programs (love Alaska's CC) for air tickets.  
I still like the airmiles for redeeming for gift cards and Theme park tickets.  I agree with you on that, so I guess that's what I'd be saving for.  We have got Universal Orlando tickets a couple of times this way.
I find it harder to get as many airmiles at Safeway though, because it seems 
more and more they are promoting convenience type foods that our family doesn't really use.  
They offer lots of good promos when they renovate and reopen a store I notice though, so if anyone is near one of those watch your local papers and flyers.
440 is a good haul. Congratulations!


----------



## Northern Disney Girl

We are desperately trying to save for some flights for February! I am really hoping that Westjet will have another great promotion like they have right now through airmiles. The current one runs on flights until Oct.31! We really want to go again next January/February!

I started buying more stuff at Safeway, but only on the days when they have 10x the airmiles which is the first tuesday of every month!

We get lots from LCBO (liquor) and we buy our gas at Shell! We also have an airmiles  American Epress card and use that for gas and groceries so it is like a double dip! 

Also, the HBC rewards points can be converted into Airmiles so I do that too! 

So far, we have nearly 6, 000 points. Almost enough for the four of us IF Airmiles and WestJet do another 30% less airmiles for the winter months! 

Here's hoping!


----------



## disneymum58

My best tip is for using the Spend $100 get 100 airmiles at Safeway.  Make sure you give them your phone number first so any discounts will apply.  Then have the cashier stop at about $100 not including taxes and deposits.  Then pay for those groceries. Use the coupon and get 100 airmiles. Then do this again until all your groceries have been bought.  It does take a little longer but the coupon can be used more than once, just on seperate orders.
Unfortunately, this does mean a few dirty looks from the people standing in line behind me....


----------



## cab0899

Often there is at least one Safeway in the city (I'm in Winnipeg) doing bonus airmiles in their store only usually after a renovation or if business is down. Last summer/fall the Polo Park Safeway was doing spend $200 get 500 airmiles. Right now the Garden City Safeway is doing spend $100 get 150 or spend $200 get 300 airmiles (this goes until August).  So if I spend 200 then use some of the email coupons and some of the buy so many get some airmile deals I can usually get 400-500 a week. You can phone the 1 800 number and ask if any Winnipeg locations has in store airmiles specials this week or check on the website (but you have to look through every store's flyers so easier to phone). So I switch Safeways depending who has special each week as long as it's a reasonable driving distance.


----------



## crazyfordisney2000

> just wanted to boast that I spend $138 at safeway today and rec'd 440 airmiles. yippee!



 OK , I so hate you right now!  hahahaha

 Wish we had a Safeway!!


----------



## lauracitawita

Wow...I thought I was doing so well accumulating airmiles until I read this thread!!!

I better get shopping!!!


----------



## ado121

if you join the facebook fan page they have a spend $100 get 100 coupon on now.


----------



## weewuvvdisney

We need a Safeway!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KiKi Mouse

Ado121,

I can't find the coupon on the FB page.  Plus is it for Canadians?


----------



## ado121

its the canada safeway facebook page. its on the front page. at the top. below is alot of people complaining including me that they shopped yesterday!

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/SafewayCanada


----------



## dancin Disney style

Yes I too am an Airmiles addict.   

Gee...I thought I did well with my groceries at Metro, gas at shell, getting my mom to start booking her vacations at Marlin Travel(using my collector card) and paying for my DD's competitive dance stuff with my Amex.  After reading all about Safeway my collecting is small potatoes.  I have saved about 7000 miles since the end of 2007.


----------



## smeecanada

ado121 said:


> wow. you are good! tell me your secrets. where do you live? i got 440 today and i thought that was good.



Just how did you manage to get 440???


----------



## KiKi Mouse

good thread.  Keep it going with weekly updates if possible


----------



## ado121

smeecanada said:


> Just how did you manage to get 440???



5 keloggs items  got me 100
2 dove items got me 20
5 times bas got me 24
base got me 6
palmolive dishwashing got me 40
tide/bounce items got me 50
pampers got me 100
royale tp got me 100

thats 440!

and i went back today and got 
400 for diapers
and 100 for spending 100

i earned 940 in 1 week!


----------



## weewuvvdisney

Anymore suggestions?????????????


----------



## cab0899

Do you use the airmiles toolbar? I get 30 airmiles a month.

Safeway pharmacy gives 7 airmiles for every $10 even if insurance pays. So DS's prescription may cost $100 and the insureance covers $80 but I still get the 70 airmiles.

I get about 300 airmiles a month from my Mastercard.

I get about 500 airmiles a week from Safeway. (besides the pharacy)

I convert HBC rewards to airmiles.


----------



## cab0899

KiKi Mouse said:


> Ado121,
> 
> I can't find the coupon on the FB page.  Plus is it for Canadians?



Airmiles is Canadian program, you won't find it in the USA. The coupon was also in the Winnipeg Free Press on Friday.


----------



## CdnCarrie

KiKi Mouse said:


> Ado121,
> 
> I can't find the coupon on the FB page.  Plus is it for Canadians?




Make sure you are on the Canadian Safeway FB page and not the American one.

And if you are a Winnipegger the Leila store is having Extreme airmiles so it's a better deal than the coupon anyhow. You can get the Extreme AM's flyer at the entrance to the Leila store.


----------



## Cdn Gal

Ugh!!!  We need a safeway!!!


----------



## CdnCarrie

cab0899 said:


> .
> 
> I get about 500 airmiles a week from Safeway. (besides the pharacy)




Not everyone has a large grocery budget. I couldn't spend $200 a week at Safeway. We don't need that many groceries or have the funds to do so.  I do try and do one flyer or edirect AM special on weeks I'm not doing a big buy.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Cdn Gal said:


> Ugh!!!  We need a safeway!!!



Ya....I went through the Metro flyer last night and unless I missed it there was not even 1 bonus miles product.  I have a feeling that it will be a while before we see another mega miles promo.

There is the Mile-ionaire promo right now.  If you register online and use at least 3 of the coupons you get a bonus of 50 miles.  I need to use one more before June 20th.


----------



## weewuvvdisney

We have Metro Stores here in Quebec but the ones I have been to don't offer Air Miles.  Like I posted before, we can accumulate airmiles at IGA but for the promos you have to purchase certain items and the are items that we don't use or need.  Also, we don't have an IGA close by so we pick up things when we are passing by an IGA.

Sports Experts used to offer AirMiles.  Of course, my dh finally bought a bike there and surprise - no more air miles.

We still do well with collecting.  We have gone a three trips to Florida, one trip to Newfoundland and on our last trip to DW, we bought our Park Passes.

Sure wish we had a SAFEWAY here!!!!!


----------



## KiKi Mouse

CdnCarrie said:


> And if you are a Winnipegger the Leila store is having Extreme airmiles so it's a better deal than the coupon anyhow. You can get the Extreme AM's flyer at the entrance to the Leila store.



I am, and was planning on a Safeway trip tomorrow.  What's extreme airmiles?


----------



## ado121

this is exciting to know that so many others enjoy the airmiles program. 

we shop at superstore at the beginnning of the month when they have their spend 250 get 25 gift card promo. that is usually when the airmiles promotions at safeway suck anyways. then the weeks after i split between safeway and superstore. 

i want to surprise my husband with an overnight at an executive inn. does anyone know what points programs give gift cards to executive inns...

amy


----------



## CdnCarrie

KiKi Mouse said:


> I am, and was planning on a Safeway trip tomorrow.  What's extreme airmiles?



Leila Store is having "spend $100 get 150 AM, spend $200 get 300 AM".  It's been going on for a while.

Check out CAB0899's post regarding how to find these offers.

The first Tuesday of the month is also Customer Appreciation Day on top of that so you can get 10% off or 10x the base AM.

If you buy some of the flyer items and use the edirect coupons you could easily get 500+ AM by spending 200 AM tomorrow at the Leila store.


----------



## KiKi Mouse

Thanks, I will be there tomorrow


----------



## CdnCarrie

KiKi Mouse said:


> Thanks, I will be there tomorrow





So was it your car that was there with the Mickey Mouse attenea?  I pulled into the parking lot and thought of this thread because the car next to me had a Mickey head.


----------



## KiKi Mouse

LOL yes...maroon van (needs a wash) with a mickey head antennae and a soccer ball decal on the back window.  Too funny if you saw me there.

I got the 150 airmiles and some bonus ones to make 225 today.  They wouldn't let me double dip and get the 10x on top of it though.  Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## CdnCarrie

KiKi Mouse said:


> LOL yes...maroon van (needs a wash) with a mickey head antennae and a soccer ball decal on the back window.  Too funny if you saw me there.
> 
> I got the 150 airmiles and some bonus ones to make 225 today.  They wouldn't let me double dip and get the 10x on top of it though.  Thanks for the heads up!



Well you probably heard us! I took my little guy which I never do and he was NOT listening to me. Never again. Usually I go alone. 

I think I got 494 AM. I got the bonus $300 plus used 3 edirect coupons (raspberries, ham and dish detergent) as well as a few others offers including soft drinks. I was disappointed I couldn't get 10x on my base but they didn't allow it. I thought they did last time I went. Maybe it was a different cashier.


ETA - they did allow me to double dip last time

04 May 10  	 841 LEILA  	 CAD DAY BONUS  	  	 99
04 May 10 	841 LEILA 	AMAZING AIR MILES 		300


----------



## ado121

CdnCarrie said:


> Well you probably heard us! I took my little guy which I never do and he was NOT listening to me. Never again. Usually I go alone.
> 
> I think I got 494 AM. I got the bonus $300 plus used 3 edirect coupons (raspberries, ham and dish detergent) as well as a few others offers including soft drinks. I was disappointed I couldn't get 10x on my base but they didn't allow it. I thought they did last time I went. Maybe it was a different cashier.
> 
> 
> ETA - they did allow me to double dip last time
> 
> 04 May 10  	 841 LEILA  	 CAD DAY BONUS  	  	 99
> 04 May 10 	841 LEILA 	AMAZING AIR MILES 		300



you should go on canada safeway facebook page. make a complaint that they allowed you to use the coupon last time but not this time, they might reply to call customer service. they have for others.


----------



## CdnCarrie

ado121 said:


> you should go on canada safeway facebook page. make a complaint that they allowed you to use the coupon last time but not this time, they might reply to call customer service. they have for others.



Hmmm I might just do that.


----------



## weewuvvdisney

I am soooooooooooo jealous!

You guys did great today!


----------



## CdnCarrie

ado121 said:


> you should go on canada safeway facebook page. make a complaint that they allowed you to use the coupon last time but not this time, they might reply to call customer service. they have for others.



I phoned 1-800-Safeway and asked. They said I shouldn't have gotten both offers in May that was a mistake on the cashier's part. So nope - no double dipping.


----------



## smeecanada

Does anyone know how to contact Safeway about the airmiles email offers issues?  I used to get them and then they stopped suddenly.  I've tried resigning up on the website, but it just says I'm already registered.


----------



## KiKi Mouse

Lets keep this thread going!


----------



## CdnCarrie

smeecanada said:


> Does anyone know how to contact Safeway about the airmiles email offers issues?  I used to get them and then they stopped suddenly.  I've tried resigning up on the website, but it just says I'm already registered.



I had the same thing happen and it took a while to get resolved. Phone 1-800-Safeway and have your Club Card and AM card handy. If you call them they will also forward you the current weeks while you are waiting for them to remedy the situation.


----------



## DutchsMommy

My best earning period was when DS was in daycare.  He was at the YMCA they would take mastercard for the monthly cost (which was around $900 - gotta love Toronto  ) so I was getting large airmiles that way.  I have a 1mile for every $15 spent BMO MC and there is where I rack up the most points.  I have had good luck at Dominion in the past but now there is no store close to me so I forgo that one.  We also save for park tickets.  Ive never had any luck with airline tickets and when taxes are factored in I can usually fly out of buffalo for just the cost of the taxes alone!  I do need to install the toolbar though, keep forgetting!


----------



## cab0899

Just came back from the Leila Ave Safeway, got 441 airmiles for $218! Love those bonus coupons.


----------



## smeecanada

CdnCarrie said:


> I had the same thing happen and it took a while to get resolved. Phone 1-800-Safeway and have your Club Card and AM card handy. If you call them they will also forward you the current weeks while you are waiting for them to remedy the situation.



Thanks, I'll give that a try.


----------



## smeecanada

DutchsMommy said:


> My best earning period was when DS was in daycare.  He was at the YMCA they would take mastercard for the monthly cost (which was around $900 - gotta love Toronto  ) so I was getting large airmiles that way.  I have a 1mile for every $15 spent BMO MC and there is where I rack up the most points.  I have had good luck at Dominion in the past but now there is no store close to me so I forgo that one.  We also save for park tickets.  Ive never had any luck with airline tickets and when taxes are factored in I can usually fly out of buffalo for just the cost of the taxes alone!  I do need to install the toolbar though, keep forgetting!



I save for other things now as well.  The taxes or the flight schedules usually don't work for us.  

We charge everything possible to BMO Mastercard (utilities/insurance/groceries/gas etc.), use Amerian Express AM card at Costco, Safeway, have HBC points converted, Shell, Boston Pizza, etc.

What is the deal with the toolbar?


----------



## maxie

cab0899 said:


> Just came back from the Leila Ave Safeway, got 441 airmiles for $218! Love those bonus coupons.



I beat you this time! I got 494 AM. I spend at little more however. I think the total was $240 something which is higher than I normally spent.

Thankfully I'm getting the bonus coupons regularly now.


----------



## maxie

smeecanada said:


> I save for other things now as well.  The taxes or the flight schedules usually don't work for us.
> 
> We charge everything possible to BMO Mastercard (utilities/insurance/groceries/gas etc.), use Amerian Express AM card at Costco, Safeway, have HBC points converted, Shell, Boston Pizza, etc.
> 
> What is the deal with the toolbar?




https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/Toolbar

30 Airmiles a month for using the search tool bar. 5 AM per every 50 searches


----------



## Kat&Dom

I love Safeway for collecting AirMiles.  I got 98 AM today on just prescriptions.  They give 7x the AM based on the total value of prescription so if you have coverage then you pay your portion but collect on total amount of prescription.  

I just started collecting AM last July when I realized that I could redeem them for Disney passes.  I have since collected enough AM to obtain (4) 7 day child passes for Disney.  As soon as I have enough AM, I order a Disney pass because they don't expire so we are set for the next couple of years. 

I also gas up at Shell since they have the 10x the AM on right now.  It is so amazing how quickly it adds up.

I also signed up for AirMiles Surveys and get various amount of AM for filling out surveys on-line.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

I've been slacking in racking up my air miles lately, so I need to get back on track with that!

Our local safeway has been offering 50 airmiles with a $40 purchase.  This can be combined with the bonus 100 airmiles when you spend $100 as well.  I haven't been going lately - I find a lot of Safeway's prices are too high.  I did notice last time I was there though that they're lowering their prices, so I should make it a point to watch the flyers and get there at least once a week.

Even more than airmiles, I love my shoppers points!


----------



## maxie

momof2gr8kids said:


> I've been slacking in racking up my air miles lately, so I need to get back on track with that!
> 
> Our local safeway has been offering 50 airmiles with a $40 purchase.  This can be combined with the bonus 100 airmiles when you spend $100 as well.  I haven't been going lately - I find a lot of Safeway's prices are too high.  I did notice last time I was there though that they're lowering their prices, so I should make it a point to watch the flyers and get there at least once a week.
> 
> Even more than airmiles, I love my shoppers points!



I never understand how people collect that much at shoppers? How much medication and greeting cards can you buy? I guess if you get a lot of prescriptions filled there it would add up. What do you even get as rewards? Haven't checked into mine lately. I only pick up the occasional flyer item or medication there. 

Safeway is slightly higher prices on than some places. I know for sure the 4L of milk is way more expensive at Sobey's than at Safeway here in Winnipeg.

I could never save enough shopping elsewhere to match the $3000+ worth of rewards I redeem for Airmiles per year. I would have to save at least $250 a month shopping elsewhere to equal my Airmiles value. With a monthly grocery budget of $500-$600 for a family of 4 that is not going to happen. 

When I talk to people about Safeway I say if your primary goal is saving money don't shop there. However if your primary goal is to earn travel rewards it's the best place to go.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

maxie said:


> I never understand how people collect that much at shoppers? How much medication and greeting cards can you buy? I guess if you get a lot of prescriptions filled there it would add up. What do you even get as rewards? Haven't checked into mine lately. I only pick up the occasional flyer item or medication there.



We have one of those super shoppers (with the big grocery section) about a couple of blocks away from us.  They have the lowest prices on milk, eggs and cheese in town.  I get my points when they have the bonus points when you spend $50.  I can easily get $50 worth of milk, juice boxes, yogurt, granola bars, lunch snacks, deodorant, etc.  Last Christmas I got a Wii, 2 games and an extra controller and it ended up costing me $40, after I cashed in my points.  

I only buy things that are on sale for a good price - same as safeway.  I find it hard to spend $100 worth in one shot there, as so much stuff is overpriced.


----------



## ado121

just came home from my weekly shop at safeway. got $122 worth of stuff for 182 airmiles.


----------



## cab0899

maxie said:


> I never understand how people collect that much at shoppers? How much medication and greeting cards can you buy? I guess if you get a lot of prescriptions filled there it would add up. What do you even get as rewards? Haven't checked into mine lately. I only pick up the occasional flyer item or medication there.
> 
> It racks up very quickly with medications (son's medications cost $120/month) and then I use the points to pay for the medications once we max out the Blue Cross for the year. Although I did switch to Safeway about a year ago.


----------



## KiKi Mouse

re: shoppers
I usually shop on the 20x points days and redeem them when they have the top up for redemption weekends.
I've gotten netbooks and a wii and wii games in the past couple of months.  
I have another kid in diapers so it does add up fast. I try and get the diapers on sale on the 20x days.  My mother and I also join forces and transfer points between us if needed.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

KiKi Mouse said:


> My mother and I also join forces and transfer points between us if needed.



I transfer my points to my mom so she can purchase my big ticket items on seniors day 20% off, using my shoppers points.


----------



## FLVacationGirl

Nice to see other Airmiles + Disney addicts here. I'm in Winnipeg as well, we should have do a meet up sometime. Garden City is too far for me, time and gas-wise, to make it worth it. A few years ago, I used to call Safeway's 1-800 number to see which stores had the best deal. That year we used airmiles to pay for 3 5-day park passes for our first Disney trip. My record was 1100 airmiles in one shopping trip and I've been slacking since. I'll try to get back on the wagon.


----------



## dancin Disney style

I just came home from Metro.  They are having a bonus AM week.  I spent $103 and got 120 miles.


----------



## Kat&Dom

maxie said:


> https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/Toolbar
> 
> 30 Airmiles a month for using the search tool bar. 5 AM per every 50 searches



Thanks for this great tip.  I downloaded the tool bar and have collected 15 AM for the past week.   

I went shopping at Safeway today and spent $39 but got 66 AM.  I just need 1,300 more AM before November so that I can get my Disney pass for free.


----------



## dancin Disney style

maxie said:


> https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/Toolbar
> 
> 30 Airmiles a month for using the search tool bar. 5 AM per every 50 searches



I just added this as well. Seems like it will take a while to earn a mile or two though.  I  guess I will have to think up some things to search.


----------



## KiKi Mouse

Safeway has B3G80 airmiles on some paper products.


----------



## engo

Great thread and thanks for everyone's suggestion.

I made my Safeway trip yesterday and earned 561 miles for $115. Cheers!


----------



## KiKi Mouse

Wow.  I thought I did good with spending $100 and getting 220!

Good for you.


----------



## ado121

engo said:


> Great thread and thanks for everyone's suggestion.
> 
> I made my Safeway trip yesterday and earned 561 miles for $115. Cheers!



how did you do it? what did you buy?

i went the other day and for $102 i got 175 airmiles. i got 100 for the spend over $100 get 100 and i got 75 for kelloggs items. i have 4 kids so pop tarts and special k bars are great little throws ins for lunchbags!


----------



## engo

ado121 said:


> how did you do it? what did you buy?
> 
> i went the other day and for $102 i got 175 airmiles. i got 100 for the spend over $100 get 100 and i got 75 for kelloggs items. i have 4 kids so pop tarts and special k bars are great little throws ins for lunchbags!



I bought Royale bath tissues (60 AM), Freybe ham (75 AM), Coke (320 AM) plus the 100 AM bonus. 

Cheers.


----------



## DaniB

Is there a Safeway in Ontario?  I'm trying to locate one via their store locator, which is not very friendly...  Just keeps telling me there is not one in cities I try, but refuses to show me the closest location.


----------



## cab0899

I was at Safeway Pharmacy refilling a prescription today. There is a new program called medreminder that you can sign up for. You get 100am for signing up. For regular medications, it refills it automatically and sends an email that it's ready for pickup.


----------



## kimblebee

Checking in as another Winnipeg collector.  You will know me by the Nemo on my antenna 

I don't do my grocery shopping at Safeway because I find the prices are crazy expensive.  A pack of plain old weiners was $4.99 today  

I am lucky/unlucky to have MS which means my monthly prescription cost is around $1700.  Yep, I get 595 AM a month just for filling my prescription.  I have redeemed for tons of stuff.  A TV, a new vacuum, a few duvets, tons of movies and at least 8 flights.  Whenever I redeem for something I always say it's about time this disease did something good for me


----------



## KiKi Mouse

kimblebee,

I have MS too but no meds yet 
I have a Mickey head antennae and a soccer ball on the back window.

Glad MS bought you a vacuum...lol


----------



## Snoella

Earn 20 Airmiles by pledging to reduce power.

GO TO:

http://www.powerpledge.ca


----------



## disneyfreak89

DaniB said:


> Is there a Safeway in Ontario?  I'm trying to locate one via their store locator, which is not very friendly...  Just keeps telling me there is not one in cities I try, but refuses to show me the closest location.



I don't believe there are any Safeway's here in Ontario....bummer, cause we could be racking up AM's big time!  
Metro (aka A&P) is a joke here for points.....if it weren't for my BMO account and MC I wouldn't get any AM's!


----------



## ado121

Snoella said:


> Earn 20 Airmiles by pledging to reduce power.
> 
> GO TO:
> 
> http://www.powerpledge.ca



only ontario!


----------



## brighteyes

We should start a petition to collect air miles at more grocery stores in ontario, specifically southwestern ontario. I will be 90 by the time I collect enough air miles for a flight.


----------



## ado121

just got back from safeway and earned some pretty good airmiles. not sure if they are applicable at all safeways but when you buy some paper products, which are all on sale, you get an 80 airmiles bonus. pretty good deal. i think it was tp for 7.99 paper towel for 6.99 andabox of kleenex for 1.49. for 80 airmiles!

also stocked up on magic erasers. yes costco is cheaper but i got a ton of airmiles and they were on sale too...

coppertone sunscreen on sale for 9.99 and 10 airmiles bonus
kelloggs got me again this time too...150 airmiles for 10 items and they were an easy buy.nutrigrain bars and cereal!!!!

total score was 431 airmiles for 239.60 spent.


----------



## disneyfreak89

Snoella said:


> Earn 20 Airmiles by pledging to reduce power.
> 
> GO TO:
> 
> http://www.powerpledge.ca



We got an email from AM to sign up so we did....easiest 20 AM we ever earned! 



brighteyes said:


> We should start a petition to collect air miles at more grocery stores in ontario, specifically southwestern ontario. I will be 90 by the time I collect enough air miles for a flight.



I'm all for that!  Tell Safeway to open up some stores in Ontario already! 



ado121 said:


> total score was 431 airmiles for 239.60 spent.



I'm happy for you but sad for me.


----------



## engo

ado121 said:


> just got back from safeway and earned some pretty good airmiles. not sure if they are applicable at all safeways but when you buy some paper products, which are all on sale, you get an 80 airmiles bonus. pretty good deal. i think it was tp for 7.99 paper towel for 6.99 andabox of kleenex for 1.49. for 80 airmiles!



Thanks! It's applicable at our Safeway here too.  Bought paper products, cereal bars .. etc. Scored some good miles towards our next trip. 

Just curious - how do you all plan on using your airmiles? Towards plane tickets or products? I'm saving for plane tickets for the whole family. May redeem park tickets if we have some extra miles left.

Cheers


----------



## Kat&Dom

maxie said:


> https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/Toolbar
> 
> 30 Airmiles a month for using the search tool bar. 5 AM per every 50 searches



Thank you so much for this tip.  I have been able to collect 30 Airmiles for June and so far 15 Airmiles for July.


----------



## Camilo

I'm on a mission to get 200 miles until the end of October to be able to get my son's ticket to Universal through Airmiles.

A few tips:

* http://www.powerpledgeontario.org is giving away 20 free miles if you join their pledge. You also get to donate 10 airmiles on their behalf to a charity of your choice.

* Next weekend, if you spend 30.00 at PharmaPlus, you get 30 extra airmiles. I don't see a limit of one transaction per card, so I will try to stock up. Just buying the razors for my shaver will be almost 30.00 

If anyone has additional tips, let me know, please.


----------



## DbleTheFun

If you have a new Safeway store in your city... or a Walmart Super Centre going in close to any newer safeway... check their flyer. The Safeway near my home that recently opened has had 12 months of bonus airmiles... spend $100 get 150 airmiles, and spend $200 get 300 bonus airmiles... I go every week... today I got 510 airmiles on $210 worth of groceries. I have recieved as many as 900 in one trip ($225 spent)

Takes some planning... but it's worth the drive if the store is further than your local store. They do this to get people in, and to compete against the Walmart Supercentre pricing.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Camilo said:


> I'm on a mission to get 200 miles until the end of October to be able to get my son's ticket to Universal through Airmiles.
> 
> A few tips:
> 
> * http://www.powerpledgeontario.org is giving away 20 free miles if you join their pledge. You also get to donate 10 airmiles on their behalf to a charity of your choice.
> 
> * Next weekend, if you spend 30.00 at PharmaPlus, you get 30 extra airmiles. I don't see a limit of one transaction per card, so I will try to stock up. Just buying the razors for my shaver will be almost 30.00
> 
> If anyone has additional tips, let me know, please.



I did the powerplegde a couple of months ago and have yet to see the miles in my account.  I think it is one of the slow ones that takes the full 120 days.


----------



## my3kids143

dancin Disney style said:


> I did the powerplegde a couple of months ago and have yet to see the miles in my account.  I think it is one of the slow ones that takes the full 120 days.



I did the Power Pledge and got my 20 airmiles in my account in less than 2 weeks.


----------



## Camilo

dancin Disney style said:


> I did the powerplegde a couple of months ago and have yet to see the miles in my account.  I think it is one of the slow ones that takes the full 120 days.



I got my 20 airmiles in less than 3 days after I took the pledge.
I would either try again (it will tell you if your card has participated before) or write to them to complain.


----------



## Camilo

DbleTheFun said:


> If you have a new Safeway store in your city... or a Walmart Super Centre going in close to any newer safeway... check their flyer. The Safeway near my home that recently opened has had 12 months of bonus airmiles... spend $100 get 150 airmiles, and spend $200 get 300 bonus airmiles... I go every week... today I got 510 airmiles on $210 worth of groceries. I have recieved as many as 900 in one trip ($225 spent)
> 
> Takes some planning... but it's worth the drive if the store is further than your local store. They do this to get people in, and to compete against the Walmart Supercentre pricing.



Too bad we don't have Safeways in Ontario yet....


----------



## dancin Disney style

Camilo said:


> I got my 20 airmiles in less than 3 days after I took the pledge.
> I would either try again (it will tell you if your card has participated before) or write to them to complain.



I just went in and did it again.....it took my info so I guess something went wrong the last time.  I already have the confirmation email so I'll keep it just in case.  It says in the confirmation that the miles are credited within 7 days.

Thanks


----------



## dancin Disney style

Camilo said:


> Too bad we don't have Safeways in Ontario yet....



We used to have them...been gone for a really long time.


----------



## melbrujack

I'm not sure if this in new info, or has been this way for a while, but I just checked  Airmiles.ca, and saw they are promoting getting a five day disney pass with your miles for the price of 3 days.  Not bad!  Sorry if this info is posted somewhere else.

melissa


----------



## smeecanada

melbrujack said:


> I'm not sure if this in new info, or has been this way for a while, but I just checked  Airmiles.ca, and saw they are promoting getting a five day disney pass with your miles for the price of 3 days.  Not bad!  Sorry if this info is posted somewhere else.
> 
> melissa



There is also a 6 day for the price of 4 available.  Doesn't show up until you go to select which one you want to order though.


----------



## disneyfreak89

smeecanada said:


> There is also a 6 day for the price of 4 available.  Doesn't show up until you go to select which one you want to order though.



I only see that for Disneyland, not Disney World.


----------



## smeecanada

disneyfreak89 said:


> I only see that for Disneyland, not Disney World.



It's a special promo for Disneyland right now.  Good until sometime in September.  We just used the tickets last week.


----------



## Camilo

BIG Airmiles sales at Metro, In Ontario, this week.
Check the flyer at: http://metro.ca/en/on/available-flyers.html?method=getAvailableFlyers

For instance, 3 boxes of 12 cans of Coke products for 12.00 (4.00 each). You get 20 bonus airmiles with this purchase. Several other products have extra airmiles.

Considering the regular price at No Frills or Walmart is 5.27 per box, that's a good price and great bonus AM.. I'll stock up on m mission to get 200 miles until end of October.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Camilo said:


> BIG Airmiles sales at Metro, In Ontario, this week.
> Check the flyer at: http://metro.ca/en/on/available-flyers.html?method=getAvailableFlyers
> 
> For instance, 3 boxes of 12 cans of Coke products for 12.00 (4.00 each). You get 20 bonus airmiles with this purchase. Several other products have extra airmiles.
> 
> Considering the regular price at No Frills or Walmart is 5.27 per box, that's a good price and great bonus AM.. I'll stock up on m mission to get 200 miles until end of October.



They have this promo fairly often.....since it is on this week it most likely will be on again in another couple of weeks.  Also, today if you pay with an AM credit card you will get 2X the miles on your card.  That is valid at Rexall and Metro.

I would like to see a return to the 4 weeks of airmiles promo that they did a few years ago.  It was in the fall and each week I was getting between 250 and 400 miles for only about $125-$150 worth of groceries.  I earned over 1000 miles in those 4 weeks.

Shell is offering between 5X and 10X the miles if you buy at least $20 worth of gas and either $5 or $10 in convience purchases in the same transaction.  You must pay with an AM credit card for this one.


----------



## disneyfreak89

Camilo said:


> BIG Airmiles sales at Metro, In Ontario, this week.
> Check the flyer at: http://metro.ca/en/on/available-flyers.html?method=getAvailableFlyers



I actually took advantage of this promo since there were several things available that I actually use lol.  For example:  2 x 6pk of powerade ($4.99 ea) = 10 AM; 3 boxes of Orville Redenbacher microwave popcorn (3 for $10) = 20 AM; Sargento shredded cheese 3 @ $3.99 each which I thought was an awesome price = 20 AM; Uncle Bens Bistro rice (2 for $5) = 5 AM.   



dancin Disney style said:


> I would like to see a return to the 4 weeks of airmiles promo that they did a few years ago.



Yes!  That would be great!  I've noticed ever since A&P became Metro, the 'Bonus' AM promos have been few and far in between.


----------



## Camilo

disneyfreak89 said:


> I actually took advantage of this promo since there were several things available that I actually use lol.  For example:  2 x 6pk of powerade ($4.99 ea) = 10 AM; 3 boxes of Orville Redenbacher microwave popcorn (3 for $10) = 20 AM; Sargento shredded cheese 3 @ $3.99 each which I thought was an awesome price = 20 AM; Uncle Bens Bistro rice (2 for $5) = 5 AM.




The shredded cheese is indeed an awesome price. I hope other people can take advantage of this week. It goes up to next Thursday.


----------



## CdnCarrie

Winnipeggers - Osbourne store has the extreme airmiles!!

Spend $100, get 250 AM, spend $200 get 500 AM!


----------



## cab0899

Thanks for posting this! I had heard about it from a coworker earlier today.


----------



## cab0899

Went tonight, got 745 airmiles!


----------



## dancin Disney style

cab0899 said:


> Went tonight, got 745 airmiles!



  why can't we do that here in Ontario????


----------



## jenny-pooh

Flights to Orlando are on sale 30% off for Gold Collectors and 20% off for regular collectors. Depart between Nov 17 and Jan 31.  Must fly WestJet or Air Canada (from Montreal/Ottawa/Quebec/Toronto). Book before Nov 21!


----------



## Mybails

I've only used airmiles once for flights, but then we drive to WDW or DL.  We use air Miles for passes.  I have one 5 day adult in airmiles right now and part way to the second. At 2175 air miles it's a great deal and you can up the days at the park for about $5 a day.  I got 498 air miles at Safeway one day doing the 100 for $100 deal twice and buying all kinds of 5 items for 30 or 40 or 50 deals.  If it's something I can keep in the cupboard, I get it then.  The Gourmet Shoppe stuffed chicken breasts and all were on one week for 3 for $9.99 and 6 of them for a bonus 50 air miles - I got 12 and got 100 air miles for $40 orth of groceries.  Not bad was base is 1 air mile for $20.


----------



## jakoky

hi mybails...i have a question for you...i am a huge safeway airmile shopper....i got almost 800 a couple of weeks ago and spent 300 that week...You said that you stock up on things when they are buy 5 and get 30 or 40..i do this to, BUT can you purchase more than 1 set in a purchase...for example, if it is buy 5 pringles and get 40, can i buy 10 in the same order and get 80...usually i do in separate orders, but sometimes this defeats the "spend 100 get 150" ...heading out tomorrow for a 100 dollar shop and should be able to get at least 300-350, but if i can do more than 1 set, i can get at least 400


----------



## Mybails

I checked at customer service on that quesstion.  It's by item - all the same or assortment and you can get as many as you like so if it's 5 items for 40 - buy 10 get 80.


----------



## disneyfreak89

dancin Disney style said:


> why can't we do that here in Ontario????



I feel your pain!


----------



## FLVacationGirl

CdnCarrie said:


> Winnipeggers - Osbourne store has the extreme airmiles!!
> 
> Spend $100, get 250 AM, spend $200 get 500 AM!



Thank you!


----------



## c&m

I think I did pretty well this weekend on Airmiles collection - though not as excellent as the OP and some other previous posters.

I collected 373 Airmiles on Sunday.  Some pretty good things to buy that yielded me loads of points:

buy 2 Starbucks coffee (50 AM)
buy 4 TP/paper towels/kleenex (100 AM)
buy 2 cans Unico tomatoes (20 AM)
buy 2 $25 gift cards (10 AM)
spend $100, get 10x AMs

I needed 1000 more Airmiles in September to get 2 DL passes for our spring break trip in March. I'm now down to needing only 340!!!


----------



## BACON

Winnipegger air mile collector checking in.

This year I've collected 2800+ mostly through Safeway, the purchase of a used vehicle (1000AM) and the BMO AM gold card.

Couple of effortless miles I've collected:
100 for signing up to a safeway mailing list- I can't believe I missed out on the Starbucks promo last week
10 miles for downloading the air miles app on my iphone. It's kind of buggy but it gave me free air miles so I won't complain.

Safeway has a buy 4 cereal boxes (minimum retail purchase $14.00) for 100 air miles this week, so I'll take advantage of that.

I'm going to use 1473 on a one-way flight from Orlando-Winnipeg and buying a one-way going there (I have a $50 voucher with Delta which I can use to my advantage.)  I could have used all my miles on a return trip, but I need the extra for a flight to Vancouver later in 2011.  airmilesshops.ca is also running a 10x miles event until Dec. 9 which I'll use to buy my Christmas presents.  They just take almost two months to register into your account.


----------



## Shir Kahn

Wow, some great suggestions in this thread!  I'm downloading the apple app as I type this and tomorrow I'll be heading to Safeway to buy some cereal!


----------



## BACON

Just in case you haven't read your Safeway flyer, this Tuesday is 20X the air miles.  The promo is usually 10X.

I think I'll pick up:
-the Coca-Cola promo for 50 miles
-the Smuckers promo for 50 miles

Not sure what else I'll pick up.  Maybe the frozen burritos and leave it in my trunk for lunch break at work.


----------



## DisneyRookie2007

Has anyone here done a cost comparison as to whether or not it is more beneficial (more bang for the buck) to use the airmiles for flights or tickets?

I've just gotten started collecting airmiles and see they have far more options than Aeroplan as far as redeeming them.

We are planning a trip in May 2012 and I'm not sure whether to focus on accumulating points for flights (from Moncton or Halifax) versus using them for MYW base tickets, or Universal tickets, etc.

Thanks in advance for any advise


----------



## dancin Disney style

DisneyRookie2007 said:


> Has anyone here done a cost comparison as to whether or not it is more beneficial (more bang for the buck) to use the airmiles for flights or tickets?
> 
> I've just gotten started collecting airmiles and see they have far more options than Aeroplan as far as redeeming them.
> 
> We are planning a trip in May 2012 and I'm not sure whether to focus on accumulating points for flights (from Moncton or Halifax) versus using them for MYW base tickets, or Universal tickets, etc.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advise



Generally speaking...you are better using your miles to get an item (camera, attraction tickets, gift cert) rather than airline tickets.  With the airline tickets you have to pay the taxes and a fee. So in my case I can fly from Buffalo and pay less to buy a ticket than if I were to use my AM.


----------



## jenny-pooh

I have used tickets for flights. Flights just are not cheap from Edmonton! You do have to pay taxes but it is still way cheaper than paying the whole fare. I currently have almost enough for a Westjet Disney Vacation package for February. However, I may just buy flights and tickets for May. I really would like warm weather and Star Wars Weekends. Keep your eye out for specials either way. Have fun.


----------



## i12go2wdw

I am new to these posts but have just decided that I want to get 6 WDW and 6 USO tickets for our trip in 18 months, I will need 20,000 even
Today and tomorrow is spend $100 get 100 and a bonus 25 for using your AEX card at Safeway, they also have an AEX card you can sign up for and get 150 points first use of the card. You guys probabaly know all this already but it will bump this thread up to the first page if nothing else.
Happy collecting everyone


----------



## dancin Disney style

i12go2wdw said:


> I am new to these posts but have just decided that I want to get 6 WDW and 6 USO tickets for our trip in 18 months, I will need 20,000 even
> Today and tomorrow is spend $100 get 100 and a bonus 25 for using your AEX card at Safeway, they also have an AEX card you can sign up for and get 150 points first use of the card. You guys probabaly know all this already but it will bump this thread up to the first page if nothing else.
> Happy collecting everyone



I hate to be a wet blanket but I don't think you could earn 20,000 in that time frame.  Maybe 10,000.


----------



## DisneyRookie2007

I'm hoping to earn at least another 3000 airmiles by the end of the year....i was never serious about collecting them before, but now that we are possibly planning another trip in 2012, I want to use them for either flights or MYW tickets


----------



## DisneyRookie2007

jenny-pooh said:


> I have used tickets for flights. Flights just are not cheap from Edmonton! You do have to pay taxes but it is still way cheaper than paying the whole fare. I currently have almost enough for a Westjet Disney Vacation package for February. However, I may just buy flights and tickets for May. I really would like warm weather and Star Wars Weekends. Keep your eye out for specials either way. Have fun.



Just curious......what is the Westjet Disney Vacation package?  How many airmiles and what is included ?


----------



## i12go2wdw

dancin Disney style said:


> I hate to be a wet blanket but I don't think you could earn 20,000 in that time frame.  Maybe 10,000.



My husband and I each have at home businesses and we average about 7000 a year without trying, just using the BMO airmiles mastercard, I am really going to watch all the bonus oppertunites and see how close we can come. I agree I am probably not going to make it, it would be about 1000 a month, but I am really going to try!!


----------



## cari12

DisneyRookie2007 said:


> Has anyone here done a cost comparison as to whether or not it is more beneficial (more bang for the buck) to use the airmiles for flights or tickets?



We went to Disneyland in 2009, used Airmiles for flights Vancouver to LAX for 4 of us and paid around $750.00 for the taxes and we bought our 3 day parkhoppers for around $700 so a total for flights/tix $1450.00. Often there are deals for around $250 per person Seattle-LAX so we will probably pay for the flights out of Seattle next time and use the Airmiles for the DL tickets. That way $1000.00 flights, $150.00 hotel/gas to Seattle and tickets free $1150.00.
Better to use Airmiles for park tickets and search for deals on flights.


----------



## Honeystar120608

When you get the Disney World package, are you able to use any Airmiles towards that? The only thing I've ever used my airmiles for were theater tickets.


----------



## i12go2wdw

Had a good night at Safeway, husband and I went through in two transactions to maximize the points,
my bill
grocery base                  6
betty crocker                30
Conasta                       30
Bonus spend $200        100
American Express           25

Husbands bill
Grocery base                  8
Canada dry                   30
Janes Chicken               30
Cascades TP                 50
Kellogs                       100
Bonus spend 200          100
Amceican express           25


For a grand total of  534 points

I know we won't be able to match that each shop but it sure was a good start!!


----------



## mkmommy

I thought I was doing good when I went to Metro today and got 72 AM. Ontario needs Safeway so I can rack up those AM.


----------



## jenny-pooh

DisneyRookie2007 said:


> Just curious......what is the Westjet Disney Vacation package?  How many airmiles and what is included ?



The Westjet vacation package includes all the options you want.(Flights, Hotel, Passes, Meal Plan). It is based on the offers available through Westjet. The airmiles will be used at a rate to cover the cost of a Westjet vacation. The more options like hopper and watepark-the more expensive the package. Westjet recently had a Kids Fly Free promotion which saved on airmiles. 11000 is approximately $1500 towards the cost of a Westjet package. 

Unless there is a good promotion it doesn't seem like the best deal. Flights are currently 25% off which is decent.


----------



## lady_bug_888

I'm saving my miles for our trip this August. I almost have enough for the 2 adult and 1 child 5 day base ticket (will pay for the upgrade to 10 day PH + WP when there). I am hoping to save enough on top of that to get my universal tickets. My family can't believer how many AM I have but of course I keep my pantry stocked, buy things that have extra bonus AM and use coupons.

Today I spent just over $100 at Safeway and I got 345 AM. I live 1 1/2 hours from the nearest Safeway but I still make at LEAST one monthly trip to Safeway. It is a rare trip that I don't get at least 250 AM in a grocery trip. I am currently visiting family who live in a city with a Safeway so I will be going shopping again at least once before I leave...I'm sure I'll rack up close to 1000 AM this trip! I'll post my tally at the end of the weekend.

A few more trips like this and all my tickets will be paid for.

___________

212 days until our 1st family vacation to WDW!!!


----------



## damo

Can you use your safeway card and airmiles card at the same time?  I did and never got credit for my air miles.


----------



## i12go2wdw

lady_bug_888 said:


> I'm saving my miles for our trip this August. I almost have enough for the 2 adult and 1 child 5 day base ticket (will pay for the upgrade to 10 day PH + WP when there). I am hoping to save enough on top of that to get my universal tickets. My family can't believer how many AM I have but of course I keep my pantry stocked, buy things that have extra bonus AM and use coupons.
> 
> Today I spent just over $100 at Safeway and I got 345 AM. I live 1 1/2 hours from the nearest Safeway but I still make at LEAST one monthly trip to Safeway. It is a rare trip that I don't get at least 250 AM in a grocery trip. I am currently visiting family who live in a city with a Safeway so I will be going shopping again at least once before I leave...I'm sure I'll rack up close to 1000 AM this trip! I'll post my tally at the end of the weekend.
> 
> A few more trips like this and all my tickets will be paid for.
> 
> ___________
> 
> 212 days until our 1st family vacation to WDW!!!



The last time checked the difference between the 3 and 7 day base tickets on the Airmiles site was just 25 points each, it is not much money to upgrade that many days either but if you have the spare points you may want to look at it.
I wish we were going this Aug, I have a whole year longer than that to wait, oh well, more time to save points!!


----------



## ado121

i12go2wdw said:


> My husband and I each have at home businesses and we average about 7000 a year without trying, just using the BMO airmiles mastercard, I am really going to watch all the bonus oppertunites and see how close we can come. I agree I am probably not going to make it, it would be about 1000 a month, but I am really going to try!!



you can do it! its 1111 a month. thats easy. first 3 weeks of january and im allready at 2400. you can do it!


----------



## SaskDisNut

damo said:


> Can you use your safeway card and airmiles card at the same time?  I did and never got credit for my air miles.



Do you mean the Safeway Club Card?  Yes they do work together, however I think they take the discounts off for the club card before the airmiles are calculated.  Our Safeway has the number of airmiles earned right on the receipt now.  I assumed that all Safeways did this.


----------



## CdnCarrie

dancin Disney style said:


> I hate to be a wet blanket but I don't think you could earn 20,000 in that time frame.  Maybe 10,000.



I can easily get 14,000 -20,000 in a year. Piece of cake.


----------



## CdnCarrie

damo said:


> Can you use your safeway card and airmiles card at the same time?  I did and never got credit for my air miles.



 Of course you use them together. They are not connected. Safeway card is for the discounts and the airmiles card is for... well airmiles.

I use them together weekly for the last decade.


----------



## Zife

I was all excited when I moved from Ontario to Newfoundland, because Sobey's offers AirMiles, whereas the only grocery store that does in Ontario is A&P (now Metro) who was always a lot more expensive than everyone else. Now I read this thread and hear about Safeway out West, and I'm depressed... Oh well, I'm happy with the AirMiles I'm getting now compared to last year.
I have enough for 1 flight from St. John's to MCO, hoping to get enough for 2 soon. Unless I change my mind and get something else with them.


----------



## i12go2wdw

ado121 said:


> you can do it! its 1111 a month. thats easy. first 3 weeks of january and im allready at 2400. you can do it!





CdnCarrie said:


> I can easily get 14,000 -20,000 in a year. Piece of cake.



Thanks for the encouragement, in the past 5 days we have earned 1200 points, 400 of that was upgrading our American Express cards to platinum (350 to upgrade and 25 for each additional card, we got 2). This card gets you 1 point for each $10 at sponsers and 1 for $15 everywhere else and has half the annual cost of the BMO mastercard.
The 1200 plus the 741 we didn't use on gift cards for Christmas gift and we almost have enough for one 7 day Disney pass.
I am hopeful and my husband is really excited and helpful too which makes it a lot more fun!!


----------



## damo

CdnCarrie said:


> Of course you use them together. They are not connected. Safeway card is for the discounts and the airmiles card is for... well airmiles.
> 
> I use them together weekly for the last decade.



Well then I guess I had better contact Air Miles.  The transaction was early December for about 150 AM and I never got them.  I did get my Safeway card discount.  

Also, the air miles never showed up on my receipt, only the safeway discount.  I wonder if when the clerk ran the AM card through, it never went through.

Since I was just visiting and don't use Safeway, I have no idea of how their system works as compared to the systems here in Ontario.

Thanks!


----------



## dancin Disney style

CdnCarrie said:


> I can easily get 14,000 -20,000 in a year. Piece of cake.



I'm curious to know where you live and how you earn that many in a year?


----------



## CdnCarrie

dancin Disney style said:


> I'm curious to know where you live and how you earn that many in a year?




Winnipeg

-using the BMO Mosiac mastercard 1 for every $15
-shopping at Safeway especially with all the extreme airmile specials
-filling up at Shell and using coupons


Lots of ways. Just read through this thread. 

However it's much easier for Westerners with Safeways around to collect then those out East.


I spent $220 at Safeway last week and got 226 Airmiles. By putting it on my  BMO  mastercard I got another 14.


----------



## dancin Disney style

CdnCarrie said:


> Winnipeg
> 
> -using the BMO Mosiac mastercard 1 for every $15
> -shopping at Safeway especially with all the extreme airmile specials
> -filling up at Shell and using coupons
> 
> 
> Lots of ways. Just read through this thread.
> 
> However it's much easier for Westerners with Safeways around to collect then those out East.
> 
> 
> I spent $220 at Safeway last week and got 226 Airmiles. By putting it on my  BMO  mastercard I got another 14.



I knew you were going to say you were west. I'm in Ontario and here it's not that easy to collect.  I've been with AM since '93 and have been an avid collector.  I have the platinum Amex and also a BMO mastercard.  I put everything on the cards that I can.  I even get to use my Amex for my daughters competitive dance...that alone is about $10K per year.  I mainly shop at Metro...and pay higher prices just to collect miles.  I only get gas at Shell...I could go on and on.  I make my family crazy with questions about where they will be going and making sure they know what stores offer AM.    I will even talk people into things like booking  their trips at Marlin and using my Amex so that I get the miles.   Even with all that, and more, I only collect about 4000 per year.  

It kind of irks me that we don't get the same type of Safeway promos  here.  Recently, we had  a some what decent offer at Shell.  The 10X promo.....I earned an extra 150 miles on my gas for the month of December and will get a 50 mile bonus added to my account.


----------



## CdnCarrie

I hear the same complaints from Easterners on another (non-Disney board). Wonder if you could question Sobey's head office about doing more extreme airmiles? Just curious what their answer would be.


----------



## dancin Disney style

CdnCarrie said:


> I hear the same complaints from Easterners on another (non-Disney board). Wonder if you could question Sobey's head office about doing more extreme airmiles? Just curious what their answer would be.



I've thought about doing that a few times.  Funny,  I don't like our local Sobey's all that  much so I don't know if I would shop there.  On second thought....if I was going to be able to earn 200-300 miles a week on groceries I would.  Heck, I got a whopping 42 airmiles on my purchase this morning at Metro and that was the mega miles promo.


----------



## fan1080

Yup, us easterners don't get near the good deals compared to you westerners. Safeway must have a really sweet deal with AM to be able to offer those kinds of deals.

We have been aggressively searching out AM deals here in NS since last Feb. There have been a few extreme AM deals that we were able to take advantage of, but for the most part, we have been getting about 300 AM per month. No where near the 1000-1500 AM per month that seems to be easy for you folks out west.


----------



## i12go2wdw

Incase anyone hasn't signed up for American Express yet, they have a promotion on now to get 1000 airmiles after your first use of a new card if you sign up before the end of March, that is almost half of a 7 day disney ticket


----------



## smeecanada

i12go2wdw said:


> Incase anyone hasn't signed up for American Express yet, they have a promotion on now to get 1000 airmiles after your first use of a new card if you sign up before the end of March, that is almost half of a 7 day disney ticket



Plus, it's the only credit card Costco will accept.  Who can go in there without spending $100+.


----------



## i12go2wdw

smeecanada said:


> Plus, it's the only credit card Costco will accept.  Who can go in there without spending $100+.



We call it the (two hundred) dollar store!!


----------



## Zife

Right now I have a regular BMO AirMiles card, no fee. I just got an email from AM offering to upgrade me to the Gold card (which I used to use). So for $99/year, I would get 25% off all AM flights, 500 bonus miles and 1 mile/$15 instead of 1 mile/$20 I get now...

The only reason I cancelled my Gold card before is because I had basically stopped collecting since offers in Ontario were so few and far between. As I said before, Newfoundland doesn't compare to out West, but it's scores better than Ontario, so I'm collecting a lot again. Does anyone know if there are any drawbacks to the Gold card (other than the fee)?


----------



## CdnCarrie

Zife said:


> Right now I have a regular BMO AirMiles card, no fee. I just got an email from AM offering to upgrade me to the Gold card (which I used to use). So for $99/year, I would get 25% off all AM flights, 500 bonus miles and 1 mile/$15 instead of 1 mile/$20 I get now...
> 
> The only reason I cancelled my Gold card before is because I had basically stopped collecting since offers in Ontario were so few and far between. As I said before, Newfoundland doesn't compare to out West, but it's scores better than Ontario, so I'm collecting a lot again. Does anyone know if there are any drawbacks to the Gold card (other than the fee)?




I haven't found any.


----------



## Eveningsong

I believe they also charge you for any secondary cards.


----------



## kitntrip

Zife said:


> Right now I have a regular BMO AirMiles card, no fee. I just got an email from AM offering to upgrade me to the Gold card (which I used to use). So for $99/year, I would get 25% off all AM flights, 500 bonus miles and 1 mile/$15 instead of 1 mile/$20 I get now...



The $100/yr fee is a big drawback in my eyes


----------



## ABCanada

Normally pleased to get anything over 100 AM on a grocery purchase.  This thread has inspired me.  So today I decided to see how many points I could get purchasing only what we need within a reasonable period of time and at a reasonable price.

Got 504 AM for a $300 grocery purchase at Safeway.  Put it on my AM MC so there will be another 20 AM there.

Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## Kat&Dom

ABCanada said:


> Normally pleased to get anything over 100 AM on a grocery purchase.  This thread has inspired me.  So today I decided to see how many points I could get purchasing only what we need within a reasonable period of time and at a reasonable price.
> 
> Got 504 AM for a $300 grocery purchase at Safeway.  Put it on my AM MC so there will be another 20 AM there.
> 
> Thanks for the inspiration.



Awesome - I am planning on shopping on Tuesday for Customer Appreciation day and am hoping to get 400AM for about $150 grocery purchase.


----------



## cari12

Zife said:


> Right now I have a regular BMO AirMiles card, no fee. I just got an email from AM offering to upgrade me to the Gold card (which I used to use). So for $99/year, I would get 25% off all AM flights, 500 bonus miles and 1 mile/$15 instead of 1 mile/$20 I get now...
> 
> The only reason I cancelled my Gold card before is because I had basically stopped collecting since offers in Ontario were so few and far between. As I said before, Newfoundland doesn't compare to out West, but it's scores better than Ontario, so I'm collecting a lot again. Does anyone know if there are any drawbacks to the Gold card (other than the fee)?



We used to have the gold card but I downgraded it because it killed me every year to spend $100 fee plus with the Gold you pay an additional $35 for a second card on the account. $135 too much!


----------



## jennine

Total Airmiles Junkie right here!!

For our DLR trip in '09 we used airmiles for our flights from SK to CA for our family of 5, got 3 day hoppers (for all 5 of us) and had $400 in BW gift cert. for our stay while there.  We even helped my BIL earn enough AM for him and my nephew so that they could join us.  I have converted him and a neighbor of our to Safeway shoppers so that they could earn airmiles in a more productive manner!

Right after our DLR trip, DH booked flights to Vegas with AM and since then(Oct 09) we now have enough to take all 5 of us to WDW

We are big on the bonus offers at Safeway, convert our HBC points, purchase gas at Shell and use any other offers we can.  We don't purchase unecessary things just for the airmiles.  We only buy it if it is something we frequently use and if it is a good sale.  The best one at Safeway that comes up often is earning 75 airmiles for 2 packs of batteries which are usually on for buy one get one free at the same time.

We also have the BMO Gold and don't mind the annual fee as it can save us around 5000 airmiles in some situations.


----------



## Carina

At Safeway on a 10(or 20) x day will it double bonus points too 

Buy these 2 things for 10 miles becomes buy these 2 things for 100 miles ( I assume not) but is there really much point going on a 10 times day?  ( asking as someone who lives 45 mins from a safeway)


----------



## dancin Disney style

You westerners are breakin' my heart....if only there was a 20X AM day at Metro.

Sheesh....I get my HBC points turned into AM.   There have been coupons this month for a bonus 20,000 HBC = 10 AM....I printed a bunch and then made 2 trips into The Bay to buy what I needed in 4 separate purchases.   A pain to get 40 AM.  The only up side was that there was no minimum purchase required.  You could spend $1 and get the points.  My DD needed socks and they had 60% off...she liked the ones I bought so now it's back I go tonight to get more.   At least the store is only 5 minutes away.


----------



## Carina

http://www.bestairmiledeals.com/


----------



## Kat&Dom

I just got home from shopping at Safeway.  I spent $99.43 and got 290 Airmiles.

I wish all of you out in the East were able to get the same deals.  I don't know why Safeway only does Airmiles out west but I sure am happy that they do.


----------



## DaniB

Kat&Dom said:


> I just got home from shopping at Safeway.  I spent $99.43 and got 290 Airmiles.
> 
> I wish all of you out in the East were able to get the same deals.  I don't know why Safeway only does Airmiles out west but I sure am happy that they do.



I really really wish we had a Safeway our way!


----------



## Zife

Thanks for the website Carina!!

I'm a big fan of converting HBC points to Air Miles, especially since technically, I work at Zellers (I actually work at a privately owned pharmacy in Zellers, but they still consider me an associate). Because of that, I get a 10% discount when using my HBC credit card, plus the double HBC points for using the card. Just for buying little stuff like soap, paper towel, etc, I average 5-10 Air Miles/week.

Something that doesn't have much to do with Air Miles, but can help for those of us in the Maritimes is Irving/Circle K. Sobeys gives out Air Miles (so I always shop there), and they have the FastFuel thing going on again, which gets you a discount at Irving based off of how much you spend at Sobeys. Also, any Irving with a Circle K store gives CAA Dollars for gas and merchandise, which can be used to pay for anything at CAA, provided you have a membership. It's not much (only $0.02/litre) but I figure over the course of a year, you can probably get enough to pay off your membership, and maybe a few bucks on a package or something.


----------



## Carina

Hey guys, I just found another way to get airmiles.  It's a survey rewards site. 

I am not even going to hint at getting a referal from me...lol  Only one airmile is given for a referal so its not worth the bother.  But you get 5 airmiles just for signing up and the amount you get per survey varies.

I joined 2 days ago and I have the 5 for signing up plus one for a survery that took under 1 min.

Another thing I like is that you can cash out your rewards to get the airmiles code whenever you want ( although they do recommend banking them till you have enough to make it worthwhile)

Its called PanelCloud.
http://www.panelcloud.com/



> FAQ
> 1. Why is a valid phone number required when registering?
> You need a valid phone to activate your account. It is for us to stop spammers and generally limit one  account per person. This ensures each one of our panelists are who they say they are. You will receive an automated call asking you to confirm your number, or a text message asking you text back. The entire activation process takes less than a minute.
> 
> 2. Do I get AIR MILES® right away when I sign up?
> Yes. Once you have confirmed your email address + phone number, your account will be activated automatically and you can redeem your AIR MILES® right away.
> 
> 3. How do I earn AIR MILES® by completing studies?
> Each study launched has an AIR MILES® denomination associated with it. It is usually either 5,10,20 or 50 AIR MILES®. When you complete a study, you will receive the respective denomination.
> 
> 4. What is the difference between banking my AIR MILES® and receiving them immediately?
> Once you complete a study, you can “bank” your AIR MILES® meaning the denomination associated with that study is credited to your account. With this option, you can hold out until a time of your liking and “cash” out all the AIR MILES® you have “banked”.
> 
> When you choose to redeem immediately, as soon as you complete a study, you will get the AIR MILES® in the amount of the denomination associated with the study right away.
> 
> 5. If I have banked AIR MILES® and I change my settings to redeem immediately, do I lose my banked AIR MILES®?
> No. All previously banked AIR MILES® stay with your account. If you change your settings, any subsequent AIR MILES® are redeemed immediately.
> 
> 6. How often do I get invited to studies?
> At the very least, you will get one invite a week. As PanelCloud picks up more and more researchers, expect that number to increase. If there is a spike in demand for opinions in your specific demographic or area, you may expect more invites.
> 
> 7. How many AIR MILES® do I get per study?
> It varies depending on length of study or time to complete a study. Expect usually to be rewarded 1 AIR MILE® for each question. So if a study rewards 10 AIR MILES® for completion, it will be roughly a 10 question study.
> 
> 8. When I redeem AIR MILES® do they go to my AIR MILES® account automatically?
> No. We receive a list of Deposit Numbers and Security Codes when we buy AIR MILES®. More information of redeeming AIR MILES® can be found here.



Anyways I just wanted to throw the info out there for anyone that wants to give it a whirl, and to stress I am not getting anything out of posting this.


----------



## zoicca

I received my ParkHopper passes in the mail today from Airmiles!


----------



## i12go2wdw

Carina said:


> Hey guys, I just found another way to get airmiles.  It's a survey rewards site.
> 
> I am not even going to hint at getting a referal from me...lol  Only one airmile is given for a referal so its not worth the bother.  But you get 5 airmiles just for signing up and the amount you get per survey varies.
> 
> I joined 2 days ago and I have the 5 for signing up plus one for a survery that took under 1 min.
> 
> Another thing I like is that you can cash out your rewards to get the airmiles code whenever you want ( although they do recommend banking them till you have enough to make it worthwhile)
> 
> Its called PanelCloud.
> http://www.panelcloud.com/
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways I just wanted to throw the info out there for anyone that wants to give it a whirl, and to stress I am not getting anything out of posting this.



Thank you so much, I am always looking for ways to make more airmiles, I started Jan 13th and have enough already for 1 7 day WDW adult pass, I am so excited!! Thank you 



zoicca said:


> I received my ParkHopper passes in the mail today from Airmiles!




WAY TO GO!!!


----------



## Carina

http://www.bullfrogpower.com/airmiles/quote.cfm

5 free airmiles, Ont only,  till Feb 28


----------



## RainbowsMist

Deleting...posting on another thread


----------



## i12go2wdw

We ordered our first 7 day WDW pass yesterday.
We started to be serious collectors on Jan 13th, had about 600 airmiles at that point and made it up to 2288 in just over 3 weeks. We shopped at Safeway but got a lot of the points by doing the American Express upgrade. I am so stoked about this, I think we may make our goal of 20,000 by Summer of 2012 so we don't have to buy any WDW or US/IOA tickets out of pocket. It is like free money, even if we do spend a bit more at Safeway it is worth it.


----------



## BACON

Spent about $60 in the past two weeks for 173 air miles. Go me.  I should have 5000 total by the end of the month.

Just a heads up to everyone collecting air miles: I received a second automated call declaring I won 100,000 air miles.  I recognized it instantly and hung up on them.  If I continued with the call, they'll ask for your credit card number.

The phone number was 403-674-2323.  You can look it up on google to get more info on it.  I'm really unsure how they got my number in the first place.


----------



## dancin Disney style

BACON said:


> Spent about $60 in the past two weeks for 173 air miles. Go me.  I should have 5000 total by the end of the month.
> 
> Just a heads up to everyone collecting air miles: I received a second automated call declaring I won 100,000 air miles.  I recognized it instantly and hung up on them.  If I continued with the call, they'll ask for your credit card number.
> 
> The phone number was 403-674-2323.  You can look it up on google to get more info on it.  I'm really unsure how they got my number in the first place.



There is a message on the AM homepage stating something to the effect that they will not contact you by phone if you have won something.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Forgot to mention....there is a printable coupon on the AM site for a bonus 25 miles on a $35 purchase at Metro.   It's valid for the month of Feb.

I went on Saturday and got my groceries....divided them into 3 orders of $40 each and got the 25 bonus for each order plus it was 2X the miles for using my Amex on the weekend.  Shame that that is a good deal for groceries here.  In total I got 126 miles...there were bonuses on a few items as well.

 I hope they add them to my account by Friday.  I need to redeem for some tix and just want to see 10,000 on my account.


----------



## SaskDisNut

Our Safeway had a buy $200 get 300 Airmiles offer this week.  DW went shopping this afternoon and with all of the other bonus offers in this weeks flyer she got 477 Airmiles.  I think that is the most Airmiles we've ever received in a single transaction.


----------



## redrosesix

I need to get in on this thread.

And yes I know my AirMiles number off by heart :


----------



## jakoky

We have a spend 200 get 500 this week, so with all their extra specials, i will spend 200 and get 850 airmiles this week...  I will get enough for my ipad yet


----------



## i12go2wdw

jakoky said:


> We have a spend 200 get 500 this week, so with all their extra specials, i will spend 200 and get 850 airmiles this week...  I will get enough for my ipad yet



Hey Jakoky, where did you get the spend 200 for 500? I got spend 100 get 100, maybe they offer different things in different parts of BC?


----------



## jakoky

I am on vancouver island..and for some reason, i think this one may be store specific....all i know, this is by far the best i have ever seen.  For the last 2 months, every week we have had "spend 100, get 150, and spend 200, get 300"...I figure when i spend 200 this week, my getting over 800 airmiles, it is almost like an 80 cash equivalent...(i look at that i could get 8-$10 starbuck cards with my airmiles-lol, this is NOT what i am doing though)....i am saving desperately for the ipad they finally put on their site!


----------



## CdnCarrie

Any mega offers like spend $200 get 500 AM are usually store specific. At least here in Winnipeg.

You can find out if any locations are having them by looking at the flyers for each individual Safeway in your area at Safeway.ca  OR by phoning 1-800-Safeway, selecting AM from their automated system and asking the customer service rep if there are any mega AM specials in your city this week.


----------



## Carina

jakoky said:


> I am on vancouver island..



Which town has that?  I'm in Qualicum  (no safeway here - closest is Courtenay)


----------



## vallis

I'm an airmiles junkie for sure.  We live in Winnipeg and do all our grocery shopping at safeway.  Last week I spent $500 and got 850 airmiles.  This week the flyer has the spend $100 and get 100 airmiles.  Trying to get another 800 or so this week.  We bought our tickets for five to Orlando this past Christmas using airmiles.


----------



## dancin Disney style

I'm shocked at the amount that some of you are spending at Safeway.   $250-$500.   Is that all groceries???

My family of 4 only spends at the most $100/week on groceries.  We eat out maybe once a week and that's usually take out Swiss Chalet or something similar.    Maybe I'm just super frugal with the shopping....I try to only buy what's on sale and if it's really on sale I will stock up on common items but I don't include that in what I spend weekly.  Those stock up items are an extra.


----------



## i12go2wdw

jakoky said:


> I am on vancouver island..and for some reason, i think this one may be store specific....all i know, this is by far the best i have ever seen.  For the last 2 months, every week we have had "spend 100, get 150, and spend 200, get 300"...I figure when i spend 200 this week, my getting over 800 airmiles, it is almost like an 80 cash equivalent...(i look at that i could get 8-$10 starbuck cards with my airmiles-lol, this is NOT what i am doing though)....i am saving desperately for the ipad they finally put on their site!



Thanks, I hope you did great with your airmiles this week, I may have even double shopped and stocked the shelves with tons to get all those miles, it is a bit of an addiction isn't it



dancin Disney style said:


> I'm shocked at the amount that some of you are spending at Safeway.   $250-$500.   Is that all groceries???
> 
> 
> My family of 4 only spends at the most $100/week on groceries.  We eat out maybe once a week and that's usually take out Swiss Chalet or something similar.    Maybe I'm just super frugal with the shopping....I try to only buy what's on sale and if it's really on sale I will stock up on common items but I don't include that in what I spend weekly.  Those stock up items are an extra.



We usually have a big $250 -$300 week then a smaller $150 week, we are a family of 6 and I also run a daycare and feed 6 kids breakfast lunch and 2 snacks a day. We do not eat out unless we have a gift card so that saves a lot.


----------



## CdnCarrie

dancin Disney style said:


> I'm shocked at the amount that some of you are spending at Safeway.   $250-$500.   Is that all groceries???
> 
> My family of 4 only spends at the most $100/week on groceries.  We eat out maybe once a week and that's usually take out Swiss Chalet or something similar.    Maybe I'm just super frugal with the shopping....I try to only buy what's on sale and if it's really on sale I will stock up on common items but I don't include that in what I spend weekly.  Those stock up items are an extra.



I'm often shocked too. We spent around $500- $600 for a family of 4 and only eat out a few times a month - usually takeout or fastfood.


----------



## engo

dancin Disney style said:


> You westerners are breakin' my heart....if only there was a 20X AM day at Metro.
> 
> Sheesh....I get my HBC points turned into AM.   There have been coupons this month for a bonus 20,000 HBC = 10 AM....I printed a bunch and then made 2 trips into The Bay to buy what I needed in 4 separate purchases.   A pain to get 40 AM.  The only up side was that there was no minimum purchase required.  You could spend $1 and get the points.  My DD needed socks and they had 60% off...she liked the ones I bought so now it's back I go tonight to get more.   At least the store is only 5 minutes away.



Can you use the same coupon multiple times? Thanks!


----------



## dancin Disney style

engo said:


> Can you use the same coupon multiple times? Thanks!



different purchases on different days.   It says on the coupon one per account but I've done it several times with no issue.


----------



## engo

Thanks!!I'll try it next time. 

I used 6 different coupons this month and earned 120k HBC points. Wish I still have copy of coupons handy and can get more points before end of month.


----------



## Zife

engo said:


> Thanks!!I'll try it next time.
> 
> I used 6 different coupons this month and earned 120k HBC points. Wish I still have copy of coupons handy and can get more points before end of month.


Hmm, maybe it's because I work for HBC (while, I work for an HBC licensee, but they consider it the same thing) but I never seem to get any coupons. Where do you find them?

My wife and I went grocery shopping at Sobey's this weekend. We managed to get a whopping 48 AM for $250 in groceries, and that was with several bonus offers. Safeway really needs to expand into the Maritimes.


----------



## jakoky

I hope for you guys out east safeway starts bigger airmiles...today i spent 105 dollars there and got 455 airmiles.......last week i spent 230 and got 790


----------



## Carina

*Please* share the details of 105 dollars and got 455 airmiles  I am going Wednesday and beyond the $100 to get 250m coupon I wouldn't know where to start on the other 205m you got.

Thanks a million!  Thats MAJOR points!  and I don't think I could stretch more that $105 out of my budget

LOL you could scan and email your reciept to me if you dont want to type.


----------



## becpee

We don't have airmiles, instead frequent flyer points.
I get them for my credit card spend (1 for 1) and at Woolies/Safeway every dollar over $30 1 point, as long as a few other places.

The catch is I need 96000 points for one return flight to LA 

I cashed in my points 18 months ago for shopping vouchers instead of flights and got $750 worth, we used the vouchers at the supermarket and spent the grocery money at Disneyland 

I wish we lived closer LOL


----------



## jakoky

Hi carina....as for the 105 i spent, for airmile deals i got:

5 boxes of cereal/get 100...(the big boxes were on for 4.99)
2 packs of ribs/get 100 (on sale for 10.99 each)

The rest i didnt get bonus airmiles on and just got some basics like bananas, veggies, bread, deli meat, granola bars, cheese and milk, etc...

So i got the 250 for spending a 100, and 200 in the cereal/ribs...and then 5 regular miles...

I spent a little less this week because the last few i have stocked up with the airmile deals...I think in the last 3 weeks i have gotten just over 1900 and spent about 750 dollars...the good thing now is the next few weeks i wont need to spend as much because i have lots in the house, but will continue to stock up as long as they offer these crazy airmile deals!


----------



## jakoky

*Originally Posted by dancin Disney style View Post
I'm shocked at the amount that some of you are spending at Safeway. $250-$500. Is that all groceries???

My family of 4 only spends at the most $100/week on groceries. We eat out maybe once a week and that's usually take out Swiss Chalet or something similar. Maybe I'm just super frugal with the shopping....I try to only buy what's on sale and if it's really on sale I will stock up on common items but I don't include that in what I spend weekly. Those stock up items are an extra.*


We are a family of 5(3 teenagers) and i also do in home babysitting...I spend an average of 800 dollars a month and we rarely eat out...We also feed a lot of extra mouths, tonight there were 7 of us at the dinner table-5 teenagers ...

I usually spend 150-175 a week, but bumped it up to 200 to get the huge bonus airmiles...teenagers are expensive to feed, especially when there are always extra around !


----------



## Carina

jakoky said:


> Hi carina....as for the 105 i spent, for airmile deals i got.....



Thank you I appreciate all that you have helped me with this.  In one shopping trip I got more than I do in an average year

I am hoping to go Wednesday but the snow on the hump keeps me away from the deals


----------



## Carina

Made it to Safway yesturday.  I spent 126 and got 366 in points ( I just could not bring myslef to buy the ribs, it was too small of a pack for that price and my family LOVES my homemade ones)

Thanks again

In 2 shopping trips I have gotten as many points as I would have gotten for over $12000 in gas at shell!


----------



## jakoky

hi carina, the miles are back on this week again! 

Last week, i only shopped once and spent only 105 and got the 455 airmiles, so this week i am sure i will spend 200....And i know the ribs wasnt the "best" deal, i actually hesitated when buying them...i decided to grab them for the 100 airmiles AND for convience, lol, they are so easy, but they are not something i would normally purchase for that price!  I am wondering how much longer these deals are going to last...i figure i will spend the 200 this week and should get at least 720!


----------



## Carina

jakoky said:


> hi carina, the miles are back on this week again!
> 
> ...i figure i will spend the 200 this week and should get at least 720!



If you feel like pointing me in the direction of any good deals again, I would really appreciate it.  It was sure better to get over 350 in miles after driving all that way, than just 250 the time before ( because of the kellogs)

How many weeks has it been - the sign/whiteboard at the door that pin-points how many miles you would have after x number of weeks and what you can get with that many points, might be a hint to how many weeks it's going to run.

Also I forgot to mention I had no idea the rib deals were from an online coupon, but the manager printed me off coupons. (lol then I didn't use them) I was very happy with the service I recieved there.  

Though puzzled why the only cashier on a regular till was told to close her till to go on break and they were going to run the store with just one express till open. ( she had to tell 3 seperate people ( inlcluding me) I'll help you here before I go)  I was done after that so I dont know how it eventually worked out.


----------



## erinbharris

jakoky said:


> hi carina, the miles are back on this week again!
> 
> Last week, i only shopped once and spent only 105 and got the 455 airmiles, so this week i am sure i will spend 200....And i know the ribs wasnt the "best" deal, i actually hesitated when buying them...i decided to grab them for the 100 airmiles AND for convience, lol, they are so easy, but they are not something i would normally purchase for that price!  I am wondering how much longer these deals are going to last...i figure i will spend the 200 this week and should get at least 720!



Wow...that's awesome--I have to follow this thread!

I'm in Manitoba, are the Safeway Airmiles deals the same here as they are in Ontario? 

I have been trying to increase my Airmiles collecting. I just redeemed for $300 in gift cards for Best Western (we're going to Minneapolis in April) and am going to start saving for WDW passes. So...today is my Safeway shopping day. Any tips for collecting? If I spent $200 and got 720 in airmiles I'd be a happy shopper!


----------



## CdnCarrie

erinbharris said:


> Wow...that's awesome--I have to follow this thread!
> 
> I'm in Manitoba, are the Safeway Airmiles deals the same here as they are in Ontario?
> 
> I have been trying to increase my Airmiles collecting. I just redeemed for $300 in gift cards for Best Western (we're going to Minneapolis in April) and am going to start saving for WDW passes. So...today is my Safeway shopping day. Any tips for collecting? If I spent $200 and got 720 in airmiles I'd be a happy shopper!



There is a "Buy 100, get 100" AM special on right now. I also did another offer out of flyer  that included pizza pops, perogies, frozen pizzas for another 100 AM.

Spent $145 Friday night and got 235 AM. I'm in Winnipeg. 

Make sure you have signed up for the edirect coupons at safeway.ca.

You can also call 1-800-Safeway and ask if there are any Extreme Airmile specials in the city. There was the "Spend $200 . get $500" for several weeks before Christmas at the Osborne store. Last summer there was a similar one at the Leila store.


----------



## erinbharris

I just got home from shopping! 

I did two transactions...

The first was $52.00. I bought the 10 items for 100 airmiles, plus toilet paper...so got 142 airmiles for $52.00. I debated spending the extra money to get another 100 bonus (spend $100 get 100) but really didn't need more than what I bought.

Then...I bought 20 boxes of cereal for my breakfast program at school. I am a teacher and do all of the shopping--I have never thought of doing it at Safeway (stupid me) and usually get it at Costco. The cereals were on for $6.99 so I didn't feel like I was overspending just to get the airmiles. I also bought tinfoil because we needed it for the program. The order was $142.00 and a I got 542 airmiles.

So, 684 airmiles makes me happy!

I looked at the ribs...they didn't look very good to me, and I would have been spending the money just to get the airmiles.

So, here's the question...

Do I start saving the airmiles to use for Disney passes (we'll be going in the summer 2012 again) or do I use them for gift cards? 

The Best Western Gift cards are 750 Airmiles for $100.00 gift card. When we go to Minneapolis we stay at a BW in Fargo, so that is a good one for us. I've used am for Gap gift cards, and the Running Room. Just wondering if it's a way better value to use it for Disney passes? Has anybody done the math?

Carrie...I didn't realize they do extreme airmiles specials. I'll have to call next week to see if there are any going on!


----------



## CdnCarrie

Wow that's awesome Erin! That's a lot of cereal!!


----------



## erinbharris

It is! 20 of the family boxes will last us 10 weeks...we usually go through 2 boxes a week if we do cereal 2 days/week!


----------



## Carina

People seem to use 14 cents value per mile as a guideline to tell if something is a good deal or not. (You want* high *numbers not low of course)

Best Western cards are 13 cents a mile

Shell  gift cards  11 cents airmile.

Disney World Adult 5 day Base tix 11.7 cents per mile

Disney World Adult 5 day All Inclusive Passes (Waterpark, Hopper and No Expire) 12.3 cents per mile

Universal Tickets Adult 2 day with Park to Park 11.4 cents per mile


______________________________

Disney and Universal Tickets were figure from their website prices, using American Money at Par to make things simple.


_____________________________

I am using Air Miles for West Edmonton Mall Waterpark this summer . I am getting the pass  at 25 cents a mile, so there are hidden gems, and its very worthwhile to do the math!


----------



## jakoky

Hi carina, just making my shopping list and thought of you...here are the airmile offers this week

2 purex tp @ 5.99 each for the 30 pack - 40 airmiles
5 Jumbo cereals @ 6.99 each- 100 airmiles

they have 6 different things on the buy 6/get 30, but hunts puddings are 4 for $5 and u get 30 and they also have the chef boyaredee tins are for the same...

also, green giant veggies,mccain fries (3 for $9), mccain pizza ($6.49) cheemo perogies(3 for $8) , pizza pops/mini pizzas (3 for $9) are buy 10 get 100...

Plus they are tons of others, these are just some of the main ones.  Today the sun will be out making the hump a nice drive, rain for the rest of the week..

They are some really great non airmile sales this week, kraft cheese, strawberries, oranges, etc all good deals...I have a feeling this might be our last big week of airmile deals, but am hoping to be wrong...


----------



## erinbharris

Thanks for the explanation, Carina! Looks like my Best Western cards aren't a horrible value. Wow...25/mile for the waterpark is great. I'm going to have to keep my eyes open for deals like that. I used them for a family membership at the MB Museum. That worked out really well for me--a membership is $100 (sometimes goes on for $80/year, but not when I was wanting it) and it cost me 300 miles (was on special). 



Carina said:


> People seem to use 14 cents value per mile as a guideline to tell if something is a good deal or not. (You want* high *numbers not low of course)
> 
> Best Western cards are 13 cents a mile
> 
> Shell  gift cards  11 cents airmile.
> 
> Disney World Adult 5 day Base tix 11.7 cents per mile
> 
> Disney World Adult 5 day All Inclusive Passes (Waterpark, Hopper and No Expire) 12.3 cents per mile
> 
> Universal Tickets Adult 2 day with Park to Park 11.4 cents per mile
> 
> 
> ______________________________
> 
> Disney and Universal Tickets were figure from their website prices, using American Money at Par to make things simple.
> 
> 
> _____________________________
> 
> I am using Air Miles for West Edmonton Mall Waterpark this summer . I am getting the pass  at 25 cents a mile, so there are hidden gems, and its very worthwhile to do the math!


----------



## erinbharris

So...the Edmonton Mall deal is 360 miles for a family pass (valued at $89.95) which =  25 cents a mile. Are you planning on getting two passes to do the waterpark and Galaxyland?

We're going to Calgary and Edmonton this summer and now I'm thinking I'm best to order from Airmiles. I just know that lots of times for parks like this you can get buy 1 get 1 free passes, or buy an adult get a child free...so have to do some searching first!


----------



## erinbharris

Am I doing the math wrong?

Adult entry to the Calgary Zoo is $55 (before tax) or 70 airmiles...that means 70cents/mile. For kids it's $22 or 35 airmiles so 63cents/mile. Is that right? I'm wondering if this is one of those cases where you can often find buy 1 get 1 free tickets...


----------



## Zife

Just thought I'd throw out the idea of flights for Dollar/Air Mile ratio. Most people don't like using AMs for flights, since you pay the taxes/fees, but for me to fly from YYT to MCO (once I take taxes out of the equation) it's about 34.2 cents/mile. Yes, I have to pay a bit ($183.31) but that's a lot better than paying full fare (currently $868.95).

Btw, in case I did my math wrong, here it is.
Full fare = $868.95
Taxes & Fees (through Air Miles) = $183.31
Fare - T&Fs = $685.64 (this is what the Air Miles are actually being redeemed for)
Air Mile cost for Flight = 2006 (I have a BMO gold card, so I get a 25% discount)
Ratio = $685.64/2006 = 0.3418 $/Mile or 34.18 cents/Mile


----------



## Carina

I am just going to get the waterpark passes. 

We are at a wedding in Red Deer in August so I plan to dash up to Edmonton on one of the days we are there, as something fun to do with the kids.  I had thought of the Sylvan Lake Water park, but this would make it free, plus I'll pay for one ride on the roller coaster for the 3 of them while we are there.


Normally I would be on the lookout for coupons and deals, but this (airmiles)simplifies it.


----------



## Carina

erinbharris said:


> Am I doing the math wrong?
> 
> Adult entry to the Calgary Zoo is $55 (before tax) or 70 airmiles...that means 70cents/mile. For kids it's $22 or 35 airmiles so 63cents/mile. Is that right? I'm wondering if this is one of those cases where you can often find buy 1 get 1 free tickets...



FIFTY FIVE DOLLARS to get into the zoo?  that seems REALLY high?  Are you taking season passes prices and comparing it to one day entry at the zoo airmiles?

When I look at the Calgary Zoo webpage it says  General Admission is $21
Airmiles is 70m

that's 30c per mile..... a great deal  but not quite what you figured

(I did the apples to oranges thing the first time I checked disney tickets)


----------



## Carina

Zife said:


> Just thought I'd throw out the idea of flights for Dollar/Air Mile ratio. Most people don't like using AMs for flights, since you pay the taxes/fees, but for me to fly from YYT to MCO (once I take taxes out of the equation) it's about 34.2 cents/mile. Yes, I have to pay a bit ($183.31) but that's a lot better than paying full fare (currently $868.95).
> 
> Btw, in case I did my math wrong, here it is.
> Full fare = $868.95
> Taxes & Fees (through Air Miles) = $183.31
> Fare - T&Fs = $685.64 (this is what the Air Miles are actually being redeemed for)
> Air Mile cost for Flight = 2006 (I have a BMO gold card, so I get a 25% discount)
> Ratio = $685.64/2006 = 0.3418 $/Mile or 34.18 cents/Mile



"Personally" I would not compare it to the full fare price, but what I would expect to get the flight for on a seat sale.  Very few of us would travel full fare, so I would not do the math using full fare prices.  

Of course that is a personal thing.  Some people may have less flexible dates or need a ticket last minute, in which case flights become a better deal.

I look at the airmiles cost then look up several flights on or near the same date.  Then deduct what I would pay out of pocket for taxes, on the airmiles flight THEN do the math

Seat sale  = $554 (after taxes )
Taxes & Fees (through Air Miles not the seat sale taxes) = $184.
Fare minus airmiles T&Fs  = $370 (see reason I took airmiles taxes off below)
Air Mile cost for Flight = 2006 (I have a BMO gold card, so I get a 25% discount)
Ratio = 370/2006 =  18.4 cents/Mile

In that situation still not a bad deal.  You need to take the Out of Pocket Expense (Airmiles taxes ) off the seat sale price to figure out the deal, because you are paying that out of your pocket either way. But You KEEP the taxes in the seat sale price when you figure it out.  

That gives you the *net cost *of what you are getting with the airmiles ticket vs what you "would" be paying if you booked it without airmiles.

*The Difference in the 2 Costs ( airmiles just taxes or  seatsale with taxes included) is the TRUE value of the miles* as that is how much you would "save"


----------



## erinbharris

Carina said:


> FIFTY FIVE DOLLARS to get into the zoo?  that seems REALLY high?  Are you taking season passes prices and comparing it to one day entry at the zoo airmiles?
> 
> When I look at the Calgary Zoo webpage it says  General Admission is $21
> Airmiles is 70m
> 
> that's 30c per mile..... a great deal  but not quite what you figured
> 
> (I did the apples to oranges thing the first time I checked disney tickets)



I just looked again and found it for $21. I was looking at Gate Pass and am not sure what that is. Will have to keep looking into it!


----------



## aristocat65

Carina said:


> "Personally" I would not compare it to the full fare price, but what I would expect to get the flight for on a seat sale.  Very few of us would travel full fare, so I would not do the math using full fare prices.
> 
> Of course that is a personal thing.  Some people may have less flexible dates or need a ticket last minute, in which case flights become a better deal.
> 
> I look at the airmiles cost then look up several flights on or near the same date.  Then deduct what I would pay out of pocket for taxes, on the airmiles flight THEN do the math
> 
> Seat sale  = $554 (after taxes )
> Taxes & Fees (through Air Miles not the seat sale taxes) = $184.
> Fare minus airmiles T&Fs  = $370 (see reason I took airmiles taxes off below)
> Air Mile cost for Flight = 2006 (I have a BMO gold card, so I get a 25% discount)
> Ratio = 370/2006 =  18.4 cents/Mile
> 
> In that situation still not a bad deal.  You need to take the Out of Pocket Expense (Airmiles taxes ) off the seat sale price to figure out the deal, because you are paying that out of your pocket either way. But You KEEP the taxes in the seat sale price when you figure it out.
> 
> That gives you the *net cost *of what you are getting with the airmiles ticket vs what you "would" be paying if you booked it without airmiles.
> 
> *The Difference in the 2 Costs ( airmiles just taxes or  seatsale with taxes included) is the TRUE value of the miles* as that is how much you would "save"



This is an excellent post.  You are especially correct about not comparing to a "regular" priced ticket.  Airmiles will almost never give you a regular priced ticket.  Their availability for flights varies hour by hour and  day to day, and they will give you the cheapest possible ticket.  

To give an example:  A couple of years ago I needed to go YVR-IAH (Houston, TX) for a family wedding by myself. I remembered that I had about 2600 airmiles so I thought I would use those up as I like to save my other mileage program miles for family trips.  

I called Airmiles repeatedly over a period of 3 days and the flight availabilty was different each time.  They cannot book "any" flight for you; they only have certain seats to choose from-usually the least expensive.  I tried repeatedly to get a seat on the only direct non-stop which still had many seats open (AND was showing available on the airline's award booking site- so award seats WERE available).  Trouble was this was a $650 ticket before tax.  The Airmiles rep explained that Airmiles basically purchases the seat on your behalf and won't purchase a seat above a certain threshhold.  They would only give me flights that connected.  I eventually settled for that and paid $135 and 2100 airmiles.  I looked on expedia after and the flights I had were selling that day for $365.  Of course they wouldn't give me a ticket for twice the price- why would they.  They are a business.

Another warning:  I was offered insurance and declined.  I ended up not using the ticket as my benevolent brother in law had Continental miles to burn and flew me down in First class non-stop.  I never got my airmiles back, or the taxes.  I realize I didn't get insurance, but It would not have covered my scenario anyway.  People need to be aware of this.  This is another reason why I believe Airmiles is not good value for flights.

I have had to cancel flights booked with my airline mileage program before and was able to get all miles back no problem.  I still collect Airmiles (who can resist 100 airmiles for 6 boxes of cereal), but I use them for gift cards, etc.


----------



## Carina

aristocat65 said:


> This is an excellent post.



WOW Don't know if I've ever had someone call one of my posts " excellent" before, you made my day! 

Also  I forgot to say that my $554 seat sale price was 100% fictional.  I have no idea where the other person was flying to or even flying from in their example, I just took a random cheaper number and used that to illustrate the math, so people would know how to accuratly calculate the _true cost _of using airmiles for flights.


----------



## clunky

cab0899 said:


> I've earned 20,000 airmiles since September
> I can usually get 400-500 each week at Safeway. I love Safeway



Ugh... I want a Safeway in London, Ontario... We only have 'metro' (formerly A&P) and the two stores are in really lousy high traffic areas with crammed isles and dark lighting, even after one had a "renovation"...

We used to live in Hamilton and used "the Barn" chain, which had really great produce and meats and decent layouts, we would easily gain from 100 to 200 or so points a shopping trip, especially on the bonus items.

Since we've moved to London, the airmiles have sat at a firm 7000 ... bummer...


----------



## Zife

Carina said:


> "Personally" I would not compare it to the full fare price, but what I would expect to get the flight for on a seat sale.  Very few of us would travel full fare, so I would not do the math using full fare prices.
> 
> Of course that is a personal thing.  Some people may have less flexible dates or need a ticket last minute, in which case flights become a better deal.



This is a good point, and one that I haven't really looked at since I moved. Based off of what I've heard from people, a *really* good price (ie seat sale) from YYT to MCO (mentioned in the original post) is about $650, taxes in. Based off of that, I get about 23 cents/mile.Still a good deal, imo. But yes, you definitely have to take seat sales into consideration if figuring this out.



Carina said:


> I look at the airmiles cost then look up several flights on or near the same date.  Then deduct what I would pay out of pocket for taxes, on the airmiles flight THEN do the math
> 
> You need to take the Out of Pocket Expense (Airmiles taxes ) off the seat sale price to figure out the deal, because you are paying that out of your pocket either way. But You KEEP the taxes in the seat sale price when you figure it out.
> 
> That gives you the *net cost *of what you are getting with the airmiles ticket vs what you "would" be paying if you booked it without airmiles.
> 
> *The Difference in the 2 Costs ( airmiles just taxes or  seatsale with taxes included) is the TRUE value of the miles* as that is how much you would "save"



I'm pretty sure you just stated exactly what I did. I compared your math and mine, and they seem the same, so I'm not sure if you're correcting something I did wrong that I'm not seeing, or if you're just explaining.



aristocat65 said:


> This is an excellent post.  You are especially correct about not comparing to a "regular" priced ticket.  Airmiles will almost never give you a regular priced ticket.  Their availability for flights varies hour by hour and  day to day, and they will give you the cheapest possible ticket.
> 
> I called Airmiles repeatedly over a period of 3 days and the flight availabilty was different each time.  They cannot book "any" flight for you; they only have certain seats to choose from-usually the least expensive.  I tried repeatedly to get a seat on the only direct non-stop which still had many seats open (AND was showing available on the airline's award booking site- so award seats WERE available).  Trouble was this was a $650 ticket before tax.  The Airmiles rep explained that Airmiles basically purchases the seat on your behalf and won't purchase a seat above a certain threshhold.  They would only give me flights that connected.  I eventually settled for that and paid $135 and 2100 airmiles.  I looked on expedia after and the flights I had were selling that day for $365.  Of course they wouldn't give me a ticket for twice the price- why would they.  They are a business.



Yeah, AirMiles is different than an airlines 'reward' program (like Aeroplan with Air Canada). Just because you can book something with Aeroplan, doesn't mean you can book with AirMiles, since AM isn't owned by the airlines, only partnered with.

AirMiles now does online booking for flights, and sometimes have several different flights to choose from. Usually, you can look these up on the respective airline websites, and thats what I base my cost off of, making sure that I'm comparing to the same flights. It's still a 'regular' priced ticket, it's just that you only have certain ones to choose from.

For example, for my dates, WestJet has 2 flights available, same price, but AirMiles only offers one of them. It's not so that one is cheaper than the other, it's just that's the one AirMiles happens to be booking (or happens to not be sold out of).



aristocat65 said:


> Another warning:  I was offered insurance and declined.  I ended up not using the ticket as my benevolent brother in law had Continental miles to burn and flew me down in First class non-stop.  I never got my airmiles back, or the taxes.  I realize I didn't get insurance, but It would not have covered my scenario anyway.  People need to be aware of this.  This is another reason why I believe Airmiles is not good value for flights.



This would be just like any flight, even with flight insurance. Some airlines might give you a ceratin amount back, minus a change fee, but generally, unless you buy a full-fare ticket (an actual 'full-fare' ticket, not just a full price ticket) you can't change or cancel flights without penalty, even with Trip Insurance. I don't see how this would affect the value of the AirMiles.


----------



## aristocat65

Zife said:


> This would be just like any flight, even with flight insurance. Some airlines might give you a ceratin amount back, minus a change fee, but generally, unless you buy a full-fare ticket (an actual 'full-fare' ticket, not just a full price ticket) you can't change or cancel flights without penalty, even with Trip Insurance. I don't see how this would affect the value of the AirMiles.


\]

You are generally correct in that airlines DO charge change fees.  My point was that for Airmiles flights, one doesn't even have that option.  I wanted people to be aware that if you can't use your Airmiles booking you will lose the taxes and fees and all the miles. 

The mileage program I use most to fly with is Alaska Airlines and they charge $75 for a change or you can cancel and get ALL your miles redeposited and a credit for any $ paid to be used in one year.  I've had to do this a couple of times and although it wasn't a refund, we fly very frequently so it was no problem to use the credit.  I haven't had to do this with Aeroplan, but I believe they charge $90.  These would NOT be options with Airmiles; you'd simply lose it all.  This does make Airmiles less attractive to me for flight bookings. 

I sure do love the Kobo I bought with my Chapters giftcards from Airmiles though


----------



## Zife

aristocat65 said:


> \]
> 
> You are generally correct in that airlines DO charge change fees.  My point was that for Airmiles flights, one doesn't even have that option.  I wanted people to be aware that if you can't use your Airmiles booking you will lose the taxes and fees and all the miles.
> 
> The mileage program I use most to fly with is Alaska Airlines and they charge $75 for a change or you can cancel and get ALL your miles redeposited and a credit for any $ paid to be used in one year.  I've had to do this a couple of times and although it wasn't a refund, we fly very frequently so it was no problem to use the credit.  I haven't had to do this with Aeroplan, but I believe they charge $90.  These would NOT be options with Airmiles; you'd simply lose it all.  This does make Airmiles less attractive to me for flight bookings.
> 
> I sure do love the Kobo I bought with my Chapters giftcards from Airmiles though



Ah, that makes sense. I don't travel enough to belong to any specific airline point programs since they always date out on me, so that's not something that I would've thought of.

I'm tempted to get a Kobo, or something like it, but I'm still deciding. Do you find the available library with Kobo to have basically everything Chapters proper would?


----------



## jakoky

Hi carina, just letting you know, when i shopped at safeway today, they said the airmiles are on AGAIN next week 

This month, i spent between 700 and 800 at safeway and got over 2500 airmiles...I so stocked up right now, lol, it is great!  Way ahead in everything...wonder how long the crazy deals are gonna continue??? If i put that 2500 in cash equivalent with most of the airmiles, that is over 300 dollars to put towards my ipad!!!

Happy shopping again!


----------



## Carina

Thank-you  I was not able to make it this week but hopefully can on Sunday or Monday.  I just can't do it every week, I was hoping to get the strawberrys this week with $1 off coupons that were on the cereal from  last week.

Hoepfully there will be great deals again next week


----------



## aristocat65

Zife said:


> I'm tempted to get a Kobo, or something like it, but I'm still deciding. Do you find the available library with Kobo to have basically everything Chapters proper would?



Generally any new books that come out at Chapters also come out in ebooks so it is good in that way.  I do find the prices for the ebooks very high though, and I haven't bought any yet.  The Kobo comes loaded with 100 classic novels so I'm enjoying many that I always wanted to read.  I mostly get ebooks from the library though.  The Kobo is very easy to download library books with.  If you are interested in an ereader there was a thread back in the fall with a lot of helpful info that helped me make my decision to get one.


----------



## erinbharris

A $50 Boston Pizza gift card will give me 40 airmiles with coupon...not a bad deal considering we got to BP every month or two!


----------



## erinbharris

Should have clarified that that's a $50 BP gift card from Safeway


----------



## KiKi Mouse

erinbharris said:


> A $50 Boston Pizza gift card will give me 40 airmiles with coupon...not a bad deal considering we got to BP every month or two!



Can you post the details of this please?  Coupon from where?


----------



## Zife

aristocat65 said:


> Generally any new books that come out at Chapters also come out in ebooks so it is good in that way.  I do find the prices for the ebooks very high though, and I haven't bought any yet.  The Kobo comes loaded with 100 classic novels so I'm enjoying many that I always wanted to read.  I mostly get ebooks from the library though.  The Kobo is very easy to download library books with.  If you are interested in an ereader there was a thread back in the fall with a lot of helpful info that helped me make my decision to get one.



Do you remember if the thread was in the Canadian forums, or somewhere else on the site? I had honestly assumed that books on ereaders would be cheaper than actual books, since there's no production cost.


----------



## erinbharris

KiKi Mouse said:


> Can you post the details of this please?  Coupon from where?



Yes...it was emailed to me via Safeway Email Direct. You can sign up at safeway.ca and they will send out emails with special offers. 

http://safeway.ca/

Right now if you sign up for email direct you receive 100 bonus airmiles!


----------



## DisneyRookie2007

Is it permissable to allow my cousin (who lives in BC), access to my spare airmiles car to collect miles for me?

I live in New Brunswick and am finding it very difficult to accumulate the points many of you from BC are able to collect.  On a good month I might be able to accumulate 200 airmiles...which isn't going to get me my required points I want for my trip next summer


----------



## Kat&Dom

DisneyRookie2007 said:


> Is it permissable to allow my cousin (who lives in BC), access to my spare airmiles car to collect miles for me?
> 
> I live in New Brunswick and am finding it very difficult to accumulate the points many of you from BC are able to collect.  On a good month I might be able to accumulate 200 airmiles...which isn't going to get me my required points I want for my trip next summer



Yes, you can have as many people/friends as you want collect Airmiles for you - when you go on the website, you can request additional cards or even print off temporary cards.   Good luck!

My dilemna right now is that I have enough Airmiles for an Adult Disney ticket or an IPOD Touch.  Which to get?


----------



## 4orm

Kat&Dom said:


> Yes, you can have as many people/friends as you want collect Airmiles for you - when you go on the website, you can request additional cards or even print off temporary cards.   Good luck!
> 
> My dilemna right now is that I have enough Airmiles for an Adult Disney ticket or an IPOD Touch.  Which to get?



Disney Tickets!! 
Ipods always go down in price and new versions come out (you can get a deal on the old models if you want). Disney tickets always increase in price! Ipods you can buy used. Disney tickets you can't. Disney all the way!


----------



## nepean

I got 550 airmiles yesterday. We purchased 4 new Whirlpool appliances and you can register the serial numbers on Airmiles.ca and get 75 bonus airmiles per item and then of course I purchased them on my Airmiles Amex for another 250 airmiles.  

You can also get bonus airmiles on Maytage, Amana, KitchenAid appliances.

Got one adult ticket a few weeks ago and am now more than half way to a second one.  

Nepean


----------



## mom2faith

Crap!!  I have been collecting Aeroplan lately and now we have enough for the 3 flights to Orlando!!  We decided not to go back to Orlando until Late 2012 (for some of that Fantasyland Expansion ares to open up) and have determined that going to Las Vegas and driving to Disneyland is the next best plan.  And Air Miles is the best rewards to do this on.  So a saving we will go!!  I want to get at least 2 tickets worth by August and I am 1427 short right now. 

Got 400 bonus miles today for signing up for the American Express Air Miles Card.  So, now we are short 1027.

Hope to keep informed of the great Air Miles deals!!

TIA


----------



## CrazyDisneyMommy1

I made a purchase at Safeway and they missed putting the coupon in for the Bonus 300 airmiles. They had to fill out paper work and have me sign it. So this has to be manually sent in. Has anyone had this happen and know how long it will take for them to register on my account online??? Thanks for any help.


----------



## cab0899

I have done the handwritten paperwork for airmiles that didn't go through the cash register a few times. It takes a while longer to get the airmiles but they have always come.


----------



## Carina

I guess all good things must come to an end, I did not make it to Safeway in Port Alberni as often as I would have liked.  It's a tight budget time of year for us, plus I was away over spring break.

I did make a trip on Wednesday and it appears that was the last Extreme week for airmiles.  Now there is just 100 over the weekend and nothing during the week.

Wish I had been able to do more....

Thanks for the heads-up I never would have known otherwise!


----------



## jakoky

I was very disappointed to see the air miles have ended, although I have sent more tha usual and have gotten very stocked up  I think I got at least 4500 air miles in that time!  Will let u know if any other great air mile sales come up at the store!


----------



## momof2gr8kids

We will have a super walmart with full grocery store opening up soon in our city.

I am really hoping that will prompt Safeway to offer some great extreme air miles deals to keep customers there!  Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## alohamom

nepean said:


> I got 550 airmiles yesterday. We purchased 4 new Whirlpool appliances and you can register the serial numbers on Airmiles.ca and get 75 bonus airmiles per item and then of course I purchased them on my Airmiles Amex for another 250 airmiles.
> 
> Nepean



THANKS SO MUCH for this post!!!! I went back to my receipt for the new stove we bought a few months ago and plugged in all my info and got the 75 bonus miles! inching closer to my goal, thanks again


----------



## smeecanada

momof2gr8kids said:


> We will have a super walmart with full grocery store opening up soon in our city.
> 
> I am really hoping that will prompt Safeway to offer some great extreme air miles deals to keep customers there!  Keeping my fingers crossed!



Doubt it.  Safeway deals are most likely decided nationwide.  We've had a Super Walmart here since last July - hasn't made a bit of difference in the grocery prices that I've seen at any of the stores.


----------



## CdnCarrie

Got a email coupon today for "Spend $100, Get 100 AM" from Safeway. All excited as I'm shopping tonight until I realized it's only good from the 22nd -24th. Safeway is closed on both Friday and Sunday so it's only valid on Saturday. 

Oh well 100 AMs is worth is so I'll work around it and try and get there on Saturday.


----------



## pigletto

So I have decided to start collecting Airmiles again in hopes of earning enough for at least one of our Universal tickets.
Ontario isn't as great for them as some other provinces but you can convert your HBC points to Airmiles so I will try that too.


----------



## DaniB

nepean said:


> I got 550 airmiles yesterday. We purchased 4 new Whirlpool appliances and you can register the serial numbers on Airmiles.ca and get 75 bonus airmiles per item and then of course I purchased them on my Airmiles Amex for another 250 airmiles.
> 
> You can also get bonus airmiles on Maytage, Amana, KitchenAid appliances.





alohamom said:


> THANKS SO MUCH for this post!!!! I went back to my receipt for the new stove we bought a few months ago and plugged in all my info and got the 75 bonus miles! inching closer to my goal, thanks again



Where??  I'm searching all over the Air Miles website and I cannot find where to do this.


----------



## pigletto

DaniB said:


> Where??  I'm searching all over the Air Miles website and I cannot find where to do this.



http://airmilesonappliances.ca/

Found it for you


----------



## DaniB

Thanks for the link!

Unfortunately it won't accept my fridge & stove, or the washer & dryer.  Turns out they have to be purchases after June 2010, and mine were a bit before that.  Darn!  LOL


----------



## Kat&Dom

I went to Safeway today and got 340 Airmiles and I spent $114.    I am saving up for Adult Disney pass for our November trip.


----------



## cari12

I received some airmiles/Safeway coupons in the mail recently and they certainly appeared to be directed at me! There were about half a dozen of them and all but one of the items I buy on a very regular basis. Did anyone else receive something like this? Some people are leary of club cards and airmiles cards as they track your spending habits but if they are going to send me coupons I can use - I don't mind if they know my brands. One coupon was literally 20 Airmiles for buying one bag of Doritos! With the ones I got, I spent $115 and got 75 airniles total. Not too bad.


----------



## Mybails

Just thought I'ld let everyone know that we recieved our third 5 day base ticket from Air Miles on Wednesday.  Not bad - over 6500 Air Miles in 6 months.


----------



## Gelfling_Jen

cari12 said:


> I received some airmiles/Safeway coupons in the mail recently and they certainly appeared to be directed at me! There were about half a dozen of them and all but one of the items I buy on a very regular basis. Did anyone else receive something like this? Some people are leary of club cards and airmiles cards as they track your spending habits but if they are going to send me coupons I can use - I don't mind if they know my brands. One coupon was literally 20 Airmiles for buying one bag of Doritos! With the ones I got, I spent $115 and got 75 airniles total. Not too bad.



I've received those a few times now and they're great! I normally get them for milk, toilet paper, pop, and a few other random things that I buy at Metro on a regular basis. There's normally also a generic one that's 20 points for spending $20. The first time I got it, I'll admit it felt a little creepy, but then I had the same thought as you...who cares if they know my brands...it makes more sense to get coupons for the brands I buy most often!


----------



## Mickey1Fan

I changed my insurance carrier and with Royal and Sun Alliance Insurance I now get 1 air mile for every $20 in premiums...who knew? It was fun when the little information sheet fell out of the envelope. I've signed up already.


----------



## Disneywrld4life

Just received two 7-Day Adult and one 7-Day Child WDW passes all through airmiles.  Been saving up since September 2010 (Our last disney trip).  Metro supermarkets in Southern Ontario and using a Mastercard Airmiles Credit Card is a great way to accumulate airmiles.


----------



## teekathepony

Last year my husband and I built a house. Everything we bought we purchased with our airmiles MC or Amex! In November we flew to Disney on airmiles as well as getting Universal tickets and had some miles left over. We are currently 200 miles away from our flights for this year's trip! 
Anyone else use the airmiles toolbar? I hope I'm not being redundant. I'm new and didn't read through 16 entire pages.


----------



## papertraveller

So here's the next question. Everyone's great with ideas on how to accumulate AirMiles, but where is the best bang for the buck in spending them? Air fare? Consumer goods? Disney tickets?


----------



## 4orm

I think this offer is going beyond this week but I cant exactly recall what the flyer said, but Metro has a 1 airmile per $5 worth of gift cards  bought! I think this is a great deal. I get double credit card points when I shop at a grocery store so this way I can buy gift cards for stores I would only get regular points from otherwise and earn airmiles at the same time! I just send my husband out to pick up $350 worth of gift cards (17 + 70 = 87 airmiles!). Big deal for me living in Ontario. I wonder if I bought metro cards, then used those cards to buy the other cards if I'd get double the bonus miles....


I WAS WRONG! My husband just got home and got 5 airmiles total. It's select gift cards  What a bummer. So certain ones yes (like Itunes) but most, no. Be careful to see what is actually included. At least I earned double amex points.


----------



## EvangelineG

I am back on the airmiles collecting bandwagon (I had been concentrating on PC points for free groceries at Superstore). I got the Airmiles Amex, and have been checking the weekly deals at Safeway. My goal is to get 100-200 miles per week, without buying anything we wouldn't usually buy with the Safeway deals or going over-budget for groceries. The last couple of weeks I've gotten more than 200 easily.  Love those Safeway bonus airmiles deals!

My goal is to get enough to buy as many theme park tickets as possible for our trip. I read on another thread here about people getting the Disney tickets and then upgrading them at the parks by paying the difference, and was wondering if anyone has experience doing this with the airmiles Universal tickets too? I called and asked Universal, and the person I spoke to, while very friendly, didn't seem to know for sure. He did say that if the tickets had a monetary value printed on them they were upgradeable. Anyone familiar with doing this? I'd hate to get there expecting to upgrade my 1 day/1 park, to a 2 day/ 2 park and have to pay full for a new ticket rather than upgrading!


----------



## i12go2wdw

EvangelineG said:


> I am back on the airmiles collecting bandwagon (I had been concentrating on PC points for free groceries at Superstore). I got the Airmiles Amex, and have been checking the weekly deals at Safeway. My goal is to get 100-200 miles per week, without buying anything we wouldn't usually buy with the Safeway deals or going over-budget for groceries. The last couple of weeks I've gotten more than 200 easily.  Love those Safeway bonus airmiles deals!
> 
> My goal is to get enough to buy as many theme park tickets as possible for our trip. I read on another thread here about people getting the Disney tickets and then upgrading them at the parks by paying the difference, and was wondering if anyone has experience doing this with the airmiles Universal tickets too? I called and asked Universal, and the person I spoke to, while very friendly, didn't seem to know for sure. He did say that if the tickets had a monetary value printed on them they were upgradeable. Anyone familiar with doing this? I'd hate to get there expecting to upgrade my 1 day/1 park, to a 2 day/ 2 park and have to pay full for a new ticket rather than upgrading!



From what I have read the US/IOA tickets are not upgrade-able, if there is no price on them, which the airmiles tickets do not have, they can not be upgraded. So get the ammount of days you want from AM to start with.

Good luck on getting your airmiles, we have been doing our best since Jan (we cleaned out all our Airmiles at Christmas time using them for giftcards) and so far we have 3 adult 7 day WDW tickets!!!
This week coming up is a good Airmiles week, we spent $280 in 2 transactions and got just over 500 airmiles last night!! When those get added to our account we will have enough for our 4th adult ticket, 2 more WDW and 6 US/IOA and 5 Sea World and we will be all set for Aug 2012. There better be some really great Airmiles weeks in the next year!!


----------



## Kat&Dom

I went shopping at Safeway today - I spent $149 and got 532 Airmiles!  

I will only need about 400 more Airmiles to get an Adult Disney ticket for November!    I think I will upgrade it to a AP as we have 2 trips planned one in November and one in August 2012.  We will be staying off-site so the free parking with the AP will be great.


----------



## Kat&Dom

So excited, I was able to get enough Airmiles to get an Adult 7 days WDW ticket today!     I love Airmiles!  I plan on upgrading the 7 day ticket to an Annual Pass because we are staying 2 nights on-site in November then 7 nights off-site and we have an off-site trip planned for August 2012 so the cost of upgrading is what I would have paid in parking anyway and I don't have to worry about saving up for a Disney ticket for August 2012. 

It is kind of sad to only have 93 Airmiles left though!   But hopefully, I can get some more saved up and be able to get more Disney tickets.


----------



## mkmommy

Has anyone else noticed in Ontario that the Metro Airmiles bonus miles are terrible these days?

I only shop at Metro when they have good bonus miles and I have not shopped there is months.

Time to start looking for another rewards program.


----------



## alohamom

I just got an email invite this week to airmiles opinions panel and they offer airmiles for surveys, I wonder if I will be able to rack a few up this way. They gave me 15 for signing up and up tp 35 for every survey completed. Pretty sure it is by email invite only so check your inboxes...


----------



## nepean

Ordered a 7 day adult pass on Wednesday July  at 11:21 am and received it in my mailbox today July 11th at 1:32pm.  It came express post.  Now I have two and hoping to get a third before we leave at Christmas.  If ony Metro would co-operate and have more bonus airmiles.


----------



## papertraveller

mkmommy said:


> Has anyone else noticed in Ontario that the Metro Airmiles bonus miles are terrible these days?
> 
> I only shop at Metro when they have good bonus miles and I have not shopped there is months.
> 
> Time to start looking for another rewards program.



Could not agree more. If you want to use the miles for merchandise, it's okay. But if you want to use them for flying, be prepared to plan very, very early. Availability for peak times (i.e. most holidays) is limited.


----------



## damo

mkmommy said:


> Has anyone else noticed in Ontario that the Metro Airmiles bonus miles are terrible these days?
> 
> I only shop at Metro when they have good bonus miles and I have not shopped there is months.
> 
> Time to start looking for another rewards program.



Yup.  The only time I shop there is when they have some half decent bonus going on.  If they want my business, they'd better spruce up the deal!


----------



## maxie

Winnipeggers - Madison Square (Ness) and Corydon (Tuxedo) Safeways have extreme Air Mile offers on right now! Hope they run for a while. Haven't been any since December at the Osborne store that I could find.


----------



## KiKi Mouse

THANKS!  Are there any coupons I need to find first?

Thanks again for posting this.  I went with my husband and kids tonight.  We got 237 AM.  Not bad for diapers and toilet paper...lol


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

In April I redeemed my airmiles for 4 - $50 Chapter/Indigo gift cards and bought a Kobo eReader and a gift card to buy books...I have now accumulated 1,000 air miles so I went online to get some more gift cards and I can't seen to find the Chapters gift cards....did they stop offering them?  or am I just not looking in the right place?


----------



## maxie

Kiki - I would assume they would be at Customer Service like usual. Remember the flyer ends tomorrow. Phone or check online to see if it's in the Friday flyer. Hope it continues for a while!!

Mickey&JoshNut - check out the Airmiles Facebook page or the Airmiles forum for all the buzz about the discontinued gift cards. Air Miles has chosen to only offer gift cards from sponsers that give out air miles. So no more chapter gcs. Lots of people are up in arms. Personally I don't care as I only use mine for travel - flights, WDW pass, etc.


----------



## Stan Solo

Anybody have any luck getting thier air miles back? 

We booked our flight back in Febuary to Orlando for the four of us. I bought the cancelation insurance. Now it turns out my DW and DD(14) can't make it. It will just be myself and my DD(16) making the trip. 

Good thing I bought that cancelation insurance... Guess again. They can cancel just fine but we won't get any air miles back because it is not for medical reasons. They can re-book for a later flight but not cancel. 

I said that is fine my DD(16) and myself will use the AM's for a trip to Orlando next summer. Nope! Can't do that, you can't transfer flights to another person for security reasons . You know because of 9/11. WHAT! We are clear to fly this year but can't take our wife's/sisters spot on a plane a year from now because of 9/11! 

If any of you have any advice on how I can use the cancelation insurance that I paid for to get back the AM's that I earned back it would be greatly appercated. 

By the way, we are talking abbot 8800 AM that I'm going to lose in just over a week.


----------



## maxie

Which airline? Can you just pay the  cancellation fee or change fee to the airline and get a voucher for use another time?


----------



## Stan Solo

maxie said:


> Which airline? Can you just pay the  cancellation fee or change fee to the airline and get a voucher for use another time?



It's with United. I called them and they told me the same thing that Airmiles did. Only my DW and DD(14) would be able to use the voucher because of 9/11. I had no idea that if I used my wife's ticket a year from now it would make try a take over control of the plane and fly it into the White House. 

They would have given me a refund with a penalty but because I booked threw AM they could not help me.


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

maxie said:


> Kiki - I would assume they would be at Customer Service like usual. Remember the flyer ends tomorrow. Phone or check online to see if it's in the Friday flyer. Hope it continues for a while!!
> 
> Mickey&JoshNut - check out the Airmiles Facebook page or the Airmiles forum for all the buzz about the discontinued gift cards. Air Miles has chosen to only offer gift cards from sponsers that give out air miles. So no more chapter gcs. Lots of people are up in arms. Personally I don't care as I only use mine for travel - flights, WDW pass, etc.



Thanks for the info...was unaware of the change....I used my airmiles for Chapters, The Keg & Swiss Chalet (Cara Foods)...bummer that none of these are available...


----------



## Jozymouse

I LOVE airmiles and ALWAYS use them on "vacation related things". For our August WDW trip that just ended (sadly!!), we bought 2, 3 day Universal Orlando tickets. Last year, when we went to Disneyland, we bought Legoland tickets and the year before Universal Orlando tickets and Canada's Wonderland tickets. With the 2 airmiles credit card, booking trips on expedia and having the airmiles yahoo toolbar, it goes pretty fast!


----------



## KiKi Mouse

Stan Solo,

Were you able to get your cancelled flight/AM issue worked out?
That is ridiculous and a lot of AM to lose out on.
Please keep us updated.


----------



## Stan Solo

KiKi Mouse said:


> Stan Solo,
> 
> Were you able to get your cancelled flight/AM issue worked out?
> That is ridiculous and a lot of AM to lose out on.
> Please keep us updated.



After calling AM and United Airlines on several occasions I kept getting the same answer that only the same people that are canceling the flight can rebook. In other words my wife and DD14 are canceling so only my wife and DD14 can rebook. My DD16 and I can not use the tickets for a future flight. 

It made no sense to me that I can fly to Orlando in 2011 but in 2012 if they change Stan Solos wife and my DD14 names on the tickets to Stan Solo and my DD16 it's a security risk.

I never did cancel the tickets because they were not willing to give me anything for them. Not the Airmiles, not the insurance fee I paid, not the taxes, not the fuel charge, NOTHING! When my wife and DD14 never showed up for the four flights UA sold three of them to people flying stand by. In the end I lost 8800 Airmiles plus all the crazy fees and taxes they throw on top of the "free" tickets. 

My DD16 and I went without them and had the time of our lives! The trip could not have been any better! Everyone on the entire trip was so friendly except for the UA employee that we had to deal with in Winnipeg I think she hated her job and her life. In Orlando on the way home the UA employee asked if my wife and DD were going to make the flight. When I told her what happened she upgraded us to business class. Finely someone who showed some hart.

My DD and I already booked our second trip for next year! If I can raise the Airmiles...


----------



## Stan Solo

Now that I wasted a bunch of Airmiles on a flight that didn't happen I'm saving for our next trip. 

Anybody know can I use Airmiles to go from Winnipeg to Chicago and then buy tickets from somewhere else i.e. Hot tickets.com to get from Chicago to Orlando? 

Will I have issues with my luggage? Can I have my check in luggage go to Orlando without me having to claim them in Chicago then bring it to the Chicago checkin counter.


----------



## cab0899

I did do this years ago. I only had enough airmiles for two family members  (wpg-Orland0) and not for the other two. I booked airmiles flight from Wpg to Minneapolis with NorthWest and then bought flights from Minneapolis to Wpg. We never had to go get luggage but we had to get the second boarding pass printed out in Minneapolis, never left the secured area. But this was a few years back. 

BTW, the Ness avenue Safeway is still having the extreme airmiles special if you're looking to build up your airmiles. We've being getting about 500 a week with the groceries.


----------



## Stan Solo

Thanks cab0899 I'll have to give AM a call to find out if that is still possible with all the new FAA rules. Also, Thanks for the tip about the Ness Safeway. We do all of our shopping at Safeway mostly at the Portage Ave one but it would be worth the short trip to head out to Ness.


----------



## Cooljoe

sucks bout the certificates. We use them all the time.  Gonna use ours for a DL trip for the first time.  Should be fun!


----------



## cari12

It's not just the gift certificates that have disappeared. There are a lot less rewards in every category and the ones that remain are at higher miles than before. Even the Disney park passes are only valid until Dec 2011.
Should we be concerned about the future of Airmiles or do you think they are going to roll out a bunch of new rewards soon?


----------



## CdnCarrie

cari12 said:


> It's not just the gift certificates that have disappeared. There are a lot less rewards in every category and the ones that remain are at higher miles than before. Even the Disney park passes are only valid until Dec 2011.
> Should we be concerned about the future of Airmiles or do you think they are going to roll out a bunch of new rewards soon?



There is a lot of talk on the Airmiles FB page about the giftcards. They have stated that they are only putting rewards of gift cards of sponsers of Airmiles. Makes sense to me. 

As for the Disney passes - where do you see them being valid only until December?  I checked the AM website and they do not have any limitations on them. I have ordered the passes from AM several times and they don't expire until you use them. 

By the way they are having a special on both WDW and DL  passes at AM - get 7 days for the cost of 5.


----------



## cari12

CdnCarrie said:


> There is a lot of talk on the Airmiles FB page about the giftcards. They have stated that they are only putting rewards of gift cards of sponsers of Airmiles. Makes sense to me.
> 
> As for the Disney passes - where do you see them being valid only until December?  I checked the AM website and they do not have any limitations on them. I have ordered the passes from AM several times and they don't expire until you use them.
> 
> By the way they are having a special on both WDW and DL  passes at AM - get 7 days for the cost of 5.



Makes sense about only carrying cards from sponsors but they have taken a bunch away that weren't sponsors but haven't added any new "sponsor" cards.

The DL passes say Oct 1-Dec31/11.


----------



## CdnCarrie

Oh right.  Yes I have seem expiry dates on DL passes in the past. They are always available at Airmiles. Doens\t mean AM is going under.   I had forgotten about that.

I only use my AMs for travel - attraction passes, flights, Marlin travel, vacation packages - so I haven't paid much attention to the disappearing gift cards. Just seen all the comments on the FB page.


----------



## Gigi22

DH and I just cashed in most of our airmiles.  We used them to get Via Rail gift cards.  We redeemed most of the gift cards for 2 round trip Via 1 tickets to Toronto and 2 round trip Via 1 tickets to Montreal. The 'free' trip to Toronto was a huge bonus--we saw Paul Gross and Kim Cattrall in Private Lives at the Royal Alex.


----------



## KiKi Mouse

Madison Square Safeway in Winnipeg has the bonus airmiles until Thursday of this week.
Spend $100 get 150.


----------



## BACON

Did any other gold collectors get an invite to a free wine tasting event?  I tried to RSVP but apparently they reached capacity.


----------



## ado121

Where is it being held?


----------



## BACON

I forgot to add that.  It was for Winnipeg.


----------



## Stan Solo

I got that invite but didn't bother trying. 

In the past whenever I recived an invite for something they already reached capacity. Except for once about 18 years ago Molson had a great offer for an arcade sized table hockey game and I was able to get one. I still have it and use it today.

On a side note I only need 500 more miles before I can book my flight to DW! Maybe I should convert my HBC rewards.


----------



## a*lil*bit*goofy

Stan Solo said:


> After calling AM and United Airlines on several occasions I kept getting the same answer that only the same people that are canceling the flight can rebook. In other words my wife and DD14 are canceling so only my wife and DD14 can rebook. My DD16 and I can not use the tickets for a future flight.
> 
> It made no sense to me that I can fly to Orlando in 2011 but in 2012 if they change Stan Solos wife and my DD14 names on the tickets to Stan Solo and my DD16 it's a security risk.
> 
> I never did cancel the tickets because they were not willing to give me anything for them. Not the Airmiles, not the insurance fee I paid, not the taxes, not the fuel charge, NOTHING! When my wife and DD14 never showed up for the four flights UA sold three of them to people flying stand by. In the end I lost 8800 Airmiles plus all the crazy fees and taxes they throw on top of the "free" tickets.
> 
> My DD16 and I went without them and had the time of our lives! The trip could not have been any better! Everyone on the entire trip was so friendly except for the UA employee that we had to deal with in Winnipeg I think she hated her job and her life. In Orlando on the way home the UA employee asked if my wife and DD were going to make the flight. When I told her what happened she upgraded us to business class. Finely someone who showed some hart.
> 
> My DD and I already booked our second trip for next year! If I can raise the Airmiles...



oh no :O( Dince you are planning another trip for next year, you should have cancelled properly so that at least DW and DD can use the tickets then! What rotten luck otherwise.  :O( I would be frustrated for sure!


----------



## Stan Solo

a*lil*bit*goofy said:


> oh no :O( Dince you are planning another trip for next year, you should have cancelled properly so that at least DW and DD can use the tickets then! What rotten luck otherwise.  :O( I would be frustrated for sure!



There was no ponit in canceling the tickets becuse both AM and United was not about to give me back anything. My DW and DD had to use their credits within six months and had to go to the US. My DW was thinking about going to Calgary to visit her brother but no she had to go with UA and they don't fly from Winnipeg to Calgary. 

I was hoping for hope that once I canceled at the airport I would get something back. Instead I got the rudest person I had my entire trip (if not my entire summer) at the United Airways desk right here in Winnipeg. 

In Orlando I was talking to the lady at the ticket counter and explained what happened. A little later she called me to the desk and told me she bumped us up to business class for our trip from Orlando to Chicago. I got a whole 2 inches of leg room. It was however the first time during this whole mess that I felt like someone cared for their customer.

I now see that when you book with Airmiles the cancelation insurance is called any reason insurance. When I book later this year I will have a question or two about this.


----------



## Kronk N Tink

Stan Solo said:


> I now see that when you book with Airmiles the cancelation insurance is called any reason insurance. When I book later this year I will have a question or two about this.



Their insurance policies changed about maybe June or July (not sure the exact date) as they switched providers.  The new policy states that you can cancel for any reason but you only get a full refund if it's one of their 29 covered reasons for cancelation, otherwise the max you'll get is about 50%.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Stan Solo

Kronk N Tink said:


> Their insurance policies changed about maybe June or July (not sure the exact date) as they switched providers.  The new policy states that you can cancel for any reason but you only get a full refund if it's one of their 29 covered reasons for cancelation, otherwise the max you'll get is about 50%.
> 
> Hope this helps.



This is interesting. We booked in Febuary so I guess we were still on the old insurance plan even though we flew in Auguest. This is good to know for next year not that I can see us canceling this trip...unless DD(16 that will be 17) gets a good job and can't get the time off. Even then Stan Solo would realy be going solo.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Changes coming to AirMiles!

http://ca.news.yahoo.com/them-lose-them-air-miles-sets-expiry-date-170424257.html


----------



## Kat&Dom

Anyone know why Walt Disney Tickets for Children are in the Last Chance section for Air Miles?  Are they going to stop offering the Walt Disney Tickets - I sure hope not because that is my main objective with Air Miles.


----------



## fan1080

Kat&Dom said:


> Anyone know why Walt Disney Tickets for Children are in the Last Chance section for Air Miles?  Are they going to stop offering the Walt Disney Tickets - I sure hope not because that is my main objective with Air Miles.



Tickets are still shown under the entertainment section too, but they are only showing base tickets available. Last chance has both base and "All-inclusive", so maybe they are just doing away with the all-inclusive option.

With the recent changes, and dimishing rewards, it's anyone's guess though. Disney tickets were one of our last options for airmiles as well, so I hope they don't get rid of them completely.

Airmiles is fast becoming unappealing.


----------



## Jozymouse

I usually buy my plane tickets with my airmiles to GO TO Disney so still worth it for me even if they were to cancel the Disney admission. I have also used airmiles for Legoland tickets, Universal Orlando etc, car rentals, hotel vouchers (for the Downtown Disney resorts). I LOVE airmiles no matter what


----------



## KiKi Mouse

I'm collecting airmiles for park passes too.  I hope that they don't get rid fo them either!


----------



## disneydreamgirl

I am brand new to airmiles and need some information on timing from experienced people.  

In Ontario, what has been people's experience with when Metro base and bonus points get posted to your account?  I'm also considering placing a couple of online orders to take advantage of the 10x bonus on until tomorrow, however also wondering about timing for these points as well.

Once you have accumulated enough points and placed an order, how fast has it been delivered?

I was considering saving for Universal Orlando park tickets but my window of opportunity for our upcoming trip may not allow enough time for this to happen.


----------



## CindyV

Kat&Dom said:


> Anyone know why Walt Disney Tickets for Children are in the Last Chance section for Air Miles?  Are they going to stop offering the Walt Disney Tickets - I sure hope not because that is my main objective with Air Miles.



i sent an email and asked that exact question, This was the response i got, it is just for the all inclusive not base ones

Cynthia, the reason that the children's Disney World passes are in the Last Chance section of our Reward catalogue is that we are not going to be offering the All-Inclusive passes any longer. Once we deplete our stock, only the base passes will be available to redeem. If the All-Inclusive passes were the ones you were hoping to redeem, I recommend ordering them as soon as possible. There is no expiry on the All-Inclusive pass, so you can order them as early as you would like.

The Adult passes are only available in the Base Ticket option. The good news is that with the Base Tickets, you can add the features you want at the Park. Some of the features you can add are the Park Hopper, Water Fun & More and No Expiry.


----------



## CindyV

My husband and i are addicted to airmiles as well. I love when people say its not worth it you dont get anything, i love explaining to them how easy it can be. We get a lot through our credit card, metro, always buy gas at shell and watch for coupons. We also redeem ours for disney tickets. We redeemed last year just around this time, and now have enough for 2 adult 5 day and working on a child. I love it  glad to find others who do too.


----------



## Kat&Dom

CindyV said:


> i sent an email and asked that exact question, This was the response i got, it is just for the all inclusive not base ones
> 
> Cynthia, the reason that the children's Disney World passes are in the Last Chance section of our Reward catalogue is that we are not going to be offering the All-Inclusive passes any longer. Once we deplete our stock, only the base passes will be available to redeem. If the All-Inclusive passes were the ones you were hoping to redeem, I recommend ordering them as soon as possible. There is no expiry on the All-Inclusive pass, so you can order them as early as you would like.
> 
> The Adult passes are only available in the Base Ticket option. The good news is that with the Base Tickets, you can add the features you want at the Park. Some of the features you can add are the Park Hopper, Water Fun & More and No Expiry.



Great news Cynthia - thanks for checking into it for all of us other collectors.   I love the Airmiles Disney Tickets - it makes a Disney trip to affordable.


----------



## CindyV

Kat&Dom said:


> Great news Cynthia - thanks for checking into it for all of us other collectors.   I love the Airmiles Disney Tickets - it makes a Disney trip to affordable.



no problem, as soon as i saw that i emailed right away, i was a little freaked thinking they were getting rid of them


----------



## Disney Addicted

disneydreamgirl said:


> I'm also considering placing a couple of online orders to take advantage of the 10x bonus on until tomorrow, however also wondering about timing for these points as well.



Whenever I order Africian Lion Safari tickets, they come fairly quickly.  Doesn't even take 2 weeks!

Could you tell me about this ordering online and getting 10x the bonus?  I checked the paper flyer, online flyer and Metro's website and I can't find any information about the 10x or the online.  I wasn't aware that Metro had online ordering yet.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Disney Addicted said:


> Whenever I order Africian Lion Safari tickets, they come fairly quickly.  Doesn't even take 2 weeks!
> 
> Could you tell me about this ordering online and getting 10x the bonus?  I checked the paper flyer, online flyer and Metro's website and I can't find any information about the 10x or the online.  I wasn't aware that Metro had online ordering yet.



So sorry to cause some confusion...the 10x is for amazon, indigo and some others but only until the end of tonight. I wish that Metro would do an extra bonus like that!  I did manage to get 200 air miles this weekend at Metro.  I hope to keep this up and then be able to order Universal tickets in time for our trip in May.  Thanks for letting me know how fast you have received an order in the past.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Wow, 200 miles at Metro?  I'm impressed!  How the heck did you get that many?

I went to Metro last night and spent just over $100 on groceries.  So I received my 5 regular miles.  Plus 38 bonus ones, for a total of 43 miles.

Then put $80 of gas in the van (at 3x) and received 9 miles.

While the bonus items are still there, I'll go back on Thursday (payday) for cereal, pudding, bacon, and yogurt drinks and get another 34 airmiles.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Disney Addicted said:


> Wow, 200 miles at Metro?  I'm impressed!  How the heck did you get that many?
> 
> I went to Metro last night and spent just over $100 on groceries.  So I received my 5 regular miles.  Plus 38 bonus ones, for a total of 43 miles.
> 
> Then put $80 of gas in the van (at 3x) and received 9 miles.
> 
> While the bonus items are still there, I'll go back on Thursday (payday) for cereal, pudding, bacon, and yogurt drinks and get another 34 airmiles.



I stocked up on Shreddies (60), pudding/fruitgels (75) and Hunts sauce (75), plus 5 points for base, so 205 really.  Luckily DH and I love Shreddies and he and DS will take pudding for some time in lunches; we all like the sauce and it will last a while! I'm hoping that next week's flyer will have some other higher yielding offers.  We are going to utilize the Shell fill/carwash coupons to net another 100 within about three weeks.


----------



## Disney Addicted

That makes sense.  I'll probably purchase more pudding than I originally thought.  You have a point about stocking up.  My kids & husband love it (I rarely eat it), plus I have after school kids that will eat it.  And I can throw a couple packs of bacon in the freezer.  The drinkable yogurts we all love and they disappear fast.

I just printed out the shell coupons yesterday!  Not sure why I haven't received them in the mail.  Usually I do.

I also found another coupon though Metro's e-mails for 10 bonus airmiles with the purchase of a can of soup & deli meat & bread.  Works for me.  My husband & I both like those soups, bread goes quick around here and I can use the deli meat in lunches.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Disney Addicted said:


> That makes sense.  I'll probably purchase more pudding than I originally thought.  You have a point about stocking up.  My kids & husband love it (I rarely eat it), plus I have after school kids that will eat it.  And I can throw a couple packs of bacon in the freezer.  The drinkable yogurts we all love and they disappear fast.
> 
> I just printed out the shell coupons yesterday!  Not sure why I haven't received them in the mail.  Usually I do.
> 
> I also found another coupon though Metro's e-mails for 10 bonus airmiles with the purchase of a can of soup & deli meat & bread.  Works for me.  My husband & I both like those soups, bread goes quick around here and I can use the deli meat in lunches.



I have to underscore with DS(13) that the puddings are pantry stock and not to be overindulged upon. 

I'll have to sign up for the Metro e-mails...thanks for the tip as that didn't even occur to me!  How long does it normally take for the Metro airmiles to appear in your account?  Not sure if there is a delay due to my just signing up for the program...


----------



## Disney Addicted

I don't know.  It was Sunday that I shopped at Metro & Shell.  I just checked and the points have not been listed for either.  It's only been 2 days but I'm curious now and will let you know when I see the miles posted.


----------



## Disney Addicted

disneydreamgirl said:


> How long does it normally take for the Metro airmiles to appear in your account?  Not sure if there is a delay due to my just signing up for the program...





Disney Addicted said:


> I don't know.  It was Sunday that I shopped at Metro & Shell.  I just checked and the points have not been listed for either.  It's only been 2 days but I'm curious now and will let you know when I see the miles posted.



I never did find out I'm afraid.  I was not checking daily and didn't realize AirMiles posts them with the date of purchase.  I thought the date would be the posted date.


----------



## Kronk N Tink

Airmiles gives their sponsors up to 60 days to post a standard airmile and up to 120 days to post a bonus airmile..... but most of the time they'll bein within a few weeks.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

So far my experience has been that Metro posts airmiles earned to my account for the week prior by about Wednesday; airmilesshops online post within a day or two, shell is within two to three days.  Rexall seems to take a little longer so I'm not too sure as yet since I've only been collecting airmiles for about two weeks.  Just made a purchase at LCBO yesterday, so time will tell on that.  By my own record I'm up over 500 points and I'm anxious to see the Metro flyer for the coming week, Rexall was not too promising so I'll not be shopping there until the week after (hopefully).  I'm determined to get as close to three Universal tickets as possible by mid-April just by stocking up on items we use and purchasing strategically...so far, so good!


----------



## SaskDisNut

I ordered 3 Disneyland park hoppers from Airmiles on Tuesday morning.  The tickets arrived via Puralator yesterday!  I couldn't believe how fast they got here.  Man, seeing those tickets brought our trip a little bit closer 

Now to start building up that Airmiles balance again.  I think most of those miles were accumulated from Safeway over the last couple of years.


----------



## KiKi Mouse

The Safeway flyer is a bit better this week.  

After today I should have enough for two adault 7 day park passes.  Yay!


----------



## Disney Addicted

I had $22 in survey rewards that were going to expire tomorrow.  I cashed in $30 for 50 air miles.

And after completing the transaction, I browsed through AM's deals section and came across the AM Blue Lounge.  Anyone else already know about this?  I did not until this afternoon.

I just spent $65 on ordering 2 gift cards and will receive 3 regular AM plus 35 bonus AM.  For money I was going to spend anyways this month at Cineplex and Kernels.  I'm happy. 



SaskDisNut said:


> I ordered 3 Disneyland park hoppers from Airmiles on Tuesday morning.  The tickets arrived via Puralator yesterday!  I couldn't believe how fast they got here.  Man, seeing those tickets brought our trip a little bit closer



That was quick!  Hopefully my order will arrive early next week.

We plan on taking the kids to see Big Miracle, Journey 2: The Mysterious Island, and The Secret World of Arrietty this month.  I just ordered a $50 cineplex card.  That will cover five adult admissions for my husband & I. 

And this month is my daycare kids lucky month.  I don't often buy them sugary cereal (which they *always* ask for) but tomorrow they will find they hit the jackpot.    General Mills is offering a free child's cineplex admission on their cereal boxes good for February.  I need 6 kids tickets for those movies, so yesterday I purchased 6 boxes.  They can have a bowl 2 days a week but better eat their healthy breakfast the rest of the week with no complaints.


----------



## CindyV

we just used the blue tag lounge as well. Ordered two gift cards and getting 65 bonus miles from them.


----------



## slandl38

Anyone in Winnipeg the River East Safeway on Henderson has spend $100 get 250 miles or spend $200 get 500 miles.They had it last week and again this week until Feb 9/12.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Metro had bonus 100 air miles with $100 spent last weekend and tomorrow they are doing 95 air miles with $95 spent.  Maybe we're finally going to see shades of Safeway!!! Sure hope so.

I'm pleased to say that I was able to gain the air miles I needed and more for our May trip to Florida.  I received the three Universal 1 day/1 park tics (2250 air miles) I ordered on Monday night, yesterday!  Yes, only took two days to get here.  

I will say that I applied myself and it was a fair amount of work however well worth it as it saved us almost $300 for those tics!  I did a combination of Metro, LCBO, Rexall, airmiles.ca, air miles blue lounge (bonus 100 for $100 of Boston Pizza gc's) got the bonus credit card points and two months worth of statement points.  I didn't buy anything that we would not use and stocked up on a number of things.  One of the first weeks in mid-January had Shreddies on at Metro (15 am's for every two bought on sale) and DS just opened the last box yesterday.  I definitely did a lot of flyer trolling and had my lists at the ready when going to the store.  

I'm a Gold member  as you only need 1000 air miles for that and not just base, bonus counts to this status as well.  There were several surveys and other opportunities for feedback where I gained miles as well as 100 points for signing up for the Safeway newsletter.  My DSis lives in Winnipeg, so she signed me up for the card.  I'll use it eventually when I go to visit her. 

I know there are a lot of people who have been collecting far longer than I have who are not pleased with the recent changes to the program, however I'm glad I finally joined.  I hope the most recent Metro changes signal more improvements to come.


----------



## HockeyGalCanada

Don't forget now that Air Miles has a new policy of the miles expiring after five years too.


----------



## CdnCarrie

HockeyGalCanada said:


> Don't forget now that Air Miles has a new policy of the miles expiring after five years too.



There's no way my AM would remain untouched for 5 years. The desire to redeem for WDW passes would happen long before 5 years passed.


----------



## CdnCarrie

PSA  - Toys R Us is having spend $100 get 100 airmiles tomorrow night (Friday). At least in Manitoba. Great way to get some Christmas shopping and earn bonus miles.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Metro has a spend $100, get 100 airmiles event this weekend...there are a lot of items with bonus airmiles as well.  Rack up those miles people!!!


----------

